# The Funny Things Thin People Think...



## butch (Jan 22, 2011)

This may be a very bad idea, but I hope I explain my intent properly. I had this thought on the bus yesterday, when it was really crowded:

"Isn't that sweet? That thin person thought there should actually be a lot of room for her to sit down on the bus."

The bus was full of people, full of bags from grocery stores and such, and one person who hadn't bathed in days and was muttering to themselves*, and she acted as if I was the only one on the bus taking up a lot of space. I find now that I am less likely to get mad about these things, but instead to have a bemused "The silly things that thin people think about fat people" thought, like fat people are the only ones to use a lot of physical space. That person didn't notice that I was one of the few people who had all my grocery bags in my lap, leaving pleanty of space for a smaller person to sit next to me.+ Instead, they decided they'd rather squeeze in next to someone else as if my fat ass is contagious. They didn't have any more room over there, but at least they were away from the fatty. I just have to shake my head and wonder why thin people are so fussy.

So, with good intent, what are the things that thin people think that you find silly, absurd, dumb, whatever. I'd prefer it not to be things that make one feel shameful or angry as a fat person, but if that is the way it goes, so be it (I don't control the thread).

I have always felt that most thin people treat crowded public spaces as their personal living room, and rarely pay attention to the ways they take up more space than they should, because they have no awareness that there is anything wrong with using space as if it were a luxury, not a need. In other words, use as much space as you need, not as much space as you want, and fat people tend to understand this, as they are always told they 'take up too much space' when in some cases they don't even take up as much space as they need, let alone want. People who in other situations would spout lines about "Use only what you need, don't waste, leave a small footprint" will take up two seats with their bag and their laptop and so forth, and give me a dirty look when I've got a tower of my crap on my lap so as to free up space for other riders. Thin people, their ways are mysterious. 

The other thing that some thin people think, which is absurd beyond belief, is that fat becomes a 'huge burden' (like, immobile status), for fat people at absurdly low weights (and I notice this more with fat women then fat men). They think a fat woman in her mid 200's and above who is active and able to move without pain or limitation is as rare as a unicorn shooting skittles out of it's bum. 

Really, thin people?

Really?

If you want to argue with my interpretations, please do. I have never been thin, so I have no idea how thin people process the world. However, being fat in a world that only accepts the way that thin people interpret the world as being the 'common view,' I probably know more about how they view the world then they know about how I view the world, and I'm tired of defaulting my world view to theirs. I feel much better when I don't give them the power of telling me how the world 'is,' and perhaps it would be nice to provide some insight to the thin folks who might be receptive to another interpretation of the world we all share.





*I am mentioning the smell and demeanor of this person because in my observation, the presumed homeless/mentally ill are the one group of people that folks seem less likely to sit next to than me and my gigantic ass. Perhaps I am mistaken.

+ I know there is plenty of room to sit comfortably next to me, as I sit next to people all the time, without sitting on them, and am comfortable myself even when I do not take up all of one seat, let alone two. As well, my slender partner always has plenty of room when we sit next to each other on public transportation.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting thread idea. 

I usually get the fat person taking up too much space thing when I'm in long lines.. like especially at concerts and such. The thing I don't understand is that whether I was thin or fat, I'm still one person ahead of you in line.. you may be inches farther from the ticket booth but whether I'm 100 pounds or 700 pounds, my ticket is going to be processed before yours. It just doesn't make sense but, it isn't a concert if I don't get a fatty comment. 

I've also noticed the same thing to be true with the 'immobile status' thing. People have no concept of higher weights at all. Usually people think I weigh less than I do.. not because they see me as being small, but because they can't imagine any woman actually weighing over 300 pounds.. it's a foreign concept. They probably see 300 pound women all the time without realizing it, but there's such a secrecy around telling people what you weigh, especially if you're fat, that those people never say I'm 300 pounds so it's like they never get the ability to recognize someone as being that size. Does that make sense? 

I've found the same thing to be true for me with lower weights though. I've gone through my entire life where most people my age were smaller than me. I'd say most of my friends are approximately half my size. I never learned to discern between smaller weights because I immediately registered it all as just 'thin'. I can tell when two people are different sizes but if you just showed me someone thin I probably couldn't tell you their weight. I don't really know what 130 vs 150 vs 170 looks like. So maybe thin people do the same thing? They just see 'fat' or they see '250' for every fat person, without really looking or understanding.. they don't see 230 vs 250 vs 270 because they've just registered it as being bigger than them. Just a theory. I know I'm kind of rambling and not really explaining myself the best but hopefully you can see what I'm getting at.


----------



## olwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Butch, I get the being amused by thin people who don't realize how much space they take up, but why would you even want someone else to sit next to you on the bus or train? As far as I'm concerned, I'd prefer it if the didn't sit in that seat cause it means I don't have to sit scrunched up into myself and holding my arms in an uncomfortable position to give them more room. If there is an empty seat between me and someone else and a thin person looks like they are about to sit there, I know they won't have enough room and I think "good luck lady" (It's always a woman who tries to sit there). She sits, realizes she doesn't have enough room and immediately gets up again. Most of the time I stop them before they try to sit and tell them there isn't enough room, but they ignore me and try to sit there anyway, but then get up in disgust. 

I was complaining about this thin people not realizing how much space they take up thing to one of my thin friends last week. Thin people walk really fast. They don't give me enough time to move out of the way and they don't say excuse me, so I get bumped into a lot, especially in the mornings. I got bumped into four times in the span of one block one day last week. So I'm telling him about how annoyed I was about this as we were walking down a crowded street and what he said was "So, you actually counted huh? like I was being ridiculous for paying attention to it. His reaction pissed me off, but it really drove home the fact that thin people really have no frame of reference for what it is like to be fat. I'm glad you started this thread so I can at least know I'm not the only one who has observed this about skinny people and how unaware they are of the amount of unnecessary space they take up. Like, I'm not just being paranoid. It's just something you have to deal with as a fat person.


----------



## olwen (Jan 22, 2011)

TG8, you're not alone in that. I have trouble guessing thin people's weights too simply because I've never been that size. It's just all "thin" to me.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm. Here's one I've encountered in every office I've ever worked and with many friends trying to get me a gift. Thin people think that an "Extra Large" t-Shirt or gold shirt, etc. will expand to fit upwards toward infinity.

"Hey Derrick, we're ordering T-Shirts for the company forced social event. What size are you?"

"Oh, I'm a 4x."

"Oh, they only have up to Extra Large. That will fit, right?"

And you kinda want be sarcastic and ask them if they'd prefer to order THEIR shirt sized for 18 months and see how comfy a fit that would be fore them.

Even worse, when they don't even ASK and just get the 1X shirt and actually act put out when you tell them it doesn't fit. Sometimes I've even been told: "Well, did you try it on?" As if I've never dressed myself before.


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh yes, that magic X-Large t-shirt... :doh:

And I have to say using public transport is one of the occasions I appreciate my fat butt the most!

I was told by a mid-sized person (thinish, who had gained some weight after childbirth) she NEEDED to lose weight because she didn't want her daughter to grow up to be ashamed of her mother. :doh: Yes, out of all the things to worry about regarding your child, THAT would have been my first choice!


----------



## olwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Fish said:


> Hmm. Here's one I've encountered in every office I've ever worked and with many friends trying to get me a gift. Thin people think that an "Extra Large" t-Shirt or gold shirt, etc. will expand to fit upwards toward infinity.
> 
> "Hey Derrick, we're ordering T-Shirts for the company forced social event. What size are you?"
> 
> ...




I once got a 1X shirt from an old boss as a gift, but she knew it wouldn't fit and she told me that this fugly shirt would be incentive to loose weight. :doh: This thing was dark brown with giant gold tuning fork looking things all over it and no collar. She was like 81 years old so I didn't feel right about snapping at her. I just said thank you and threw the shirt away when I got home. My friends know not to surprise me with clothes as gifts tho.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 22, 2011)

Excellent observations, Butch. Space is indeed simply not an issue for most thin and average size people. Average-size people live in a world designed for average-size people, so they take space for granted, they take for granted that things fit, and if something seems inconveniently cramped, they get pretty outraged. 

In general, if something is not an issue for you, you tend to not realize how big an issue it can be for others. And, unfortunately, as a society we're not very tolerant. We expect for things to move at our own speed, be conveniently designed for our own needs, and balk at the small extra expense of making things suitable for a larger percentage of the population. 

In the end, I don't think there is a perfect answer. In virtually all aspects of life and society, things are made and built and designed to fit most. It's the Pareto principle at work: if 20% effort accommodates 80% of the need, few will accept the need, or cost, to go much beyond that. Since there's no real economic incentive to go beyond filling the needs of most, accommodating the remaining 20% becomes the task of the public sector (via laws), pressure (via activism and law suits), and, to some extent, via the boutique market (i.e., filling those extra needs at a much higher cost). 

Perhaps a solution would be to somehow steer towards a society, or societal awareness, that readily accepts the notion of including the needs not just of most, but of almost all.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 22, 2011)

Quite a few thin folk* think it is ridiculously easy to lose large amounts of weight in an amazingly short time. I'm not sure if this is due to the various weight-loss schemes touting the convenience of their nostrums, or to television (where the fatty has to become fashionably slim before the last commercial), but some people apparently think you can swear off hot fudge sundaes for an afternoon, do a few sit-ups, walk a quarter mile, and be a size five in time for tonight's party. 



*and some fat folk: when my ex-wife (a SSBBW) and I were planning our wedding, she asked if I would mind putting it off until she was a size 10. I reminded her that doctors say you shouldn't try to lose more than 2 pounds a week, and at that rate we would be on hold for about two years. She was somewhat taken aback, and I think she had been counting on losing 200 pounds in a month or so.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, the idea that one can simply loose any considerable amount of weight almost instantly is as annoying as all get out. And I'd go so far as to say it eclipses the definition of "funny" from the threat title and wanders aimlessly into "dangerous and stupid".

There are few things as infuriating to hear from an actual doctor when trying to discuss a problem that ISN'T weight related that you need to loose weight. 

I myself had a concussion from a head injury years back that was causing nausea, headaches, light-headedness and assorted other issues. My doctor at the time told me, without examining my actual head where the aforementioned injury happened, that my problems were caused totally by my weight. It was only after angrily insisting that he ACTUALLY look at my head, where a 3/4" thick glass dome cracked in half after falling on my head, did he notice the concussion. And then, only after I pressed for an x-ray.

But people say this stuff as if one could just, I dunno, FLEX for a few minutes and instantly loose a hundred pounds. As if it's OKAY to just suck it up and pretend the separate medical issue doesn't exist during the years it might take to loose the unrealistic amount of weight they expect you too.

I also place partial blame for this kind of thinking on movie montages where some talentless idiot can become a master fighter, loose 60 pounds and learn how to shoot the wings off of a fly all in the duration of one inspirational power song. But I digress.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2011)

I've gotten a lot of, 'oh my cousin _____ is fat. Do you know her?' which amuses me. 


I once worked for the branch office of an international company who's HQ was in England and when a big cheese came over for a tour of our facilities I was assigned to help her out and make her comfortable. She was nice but rather aloof towards me specifically and I caught her studying me a few times so at one point, mildly asked her if she had a question or if something was bothering her. 

She responded that her daughter was like me. It didn't first come to mind that she may have meant my size, honestly. I thought she might have meant my style or personality as I can be really bubbly and bouncy and people tend to warm to me quickly but maybe she was put off by it, because what I assumed of English people at the time was that they were far more reserved.

But she told me, 'No, she's fat, like you.' and I said, "Oh, I thought you meant X" and then she was taken aback. I don't know if it was because she expected me to behave a certain way and I didn't even when she pointed it out. She did say her daughter didn't have much choice in clothing and didn't have a lot of confidence and asked if I could perhaps give her some pointers and resources. I gave her my email addy, some URLs to fat acceptance sites and my address and phone number to call me if she was interested. She never did.

I don't think the conversation itself was silly at all but that she expected me to be more like her daughter, another fat girl. In fact, she said, "I don't think there are any people like you where I live." which I found difficult to believe. Fat people are everywhere but maybe more blend so as not to attract attention and I couldn't do that if I tried.

If this post doesn't seem appropriate to the thread, mods, please delete as you see fit.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 23, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Quite a few thin folk* think it is ridiculously easy to lose large amounts of weight in an amazingly short time. I'm not sure if this is due to the various weight-loss schemes touting the convenience of their nostrums, or to television (where the fatty has to become fashionably slim before the last commercial), but some people apparently think you can swear off hot fudge sundaes for an afternoon, do a few sit-ups, walk a quarter mile, and be a size five in time for tonight's party.



I wonder if this has anything to with ThatGirl08's point about 'thinnies' not knowing/understanding how fat we actually are? Because they know how much of a difference losing, say, 25lbs would be to them, perhaps they just assume that proportionately it would be the same difference? Just a thought.


----------



## Tau (Jan 23, 2011)

Me: Ugh I'm so uncomfortable
Thin person: Why don't you wear a pair of jeans?
Me: :doh: Fat girl + jeans does not equal comfort of any kind

It actually amazes me how often I get this. I spose its not fair of me to get annoyed that somebody who does not share my size has no idea of my physical proportions or difficulties - like the Xlarge shirt - but it just seems like a willful kind of blindness.


----------



## bonified (Jan 23, 2011)

My sister is about 45 - 50 kilos and although we look similar everyone does the skinny/fatty freakout thing when meeting us together for the first time. It really throws them off.
I wait while they try and process it, was especially prevelant when i was around 250 kilos, always thinking something was medically responsible, talkin in lower softer tones all hushedly to me, and when asked, usually I would obnoxiously say things like ahh im just fat cos i fucking love food, and like sitting on my arse. It's sometimes hard for them to accept it's just that, it amuses me at times & at others, it just pisses me off. 


Being so large, it is easier to drop weight and good numbers fast. Once you become increasingly more active and modify your diet. I averaged 10-17 kilos every 2 weeks without really busting my arse, just working it smart not hard. No hunger ever, no bootcamp, just being clever about it. 

Same said for gaining, I have since September gone up 4 dress sizes, due to sheer inactivity & indulgent eating post leg surgery. Your body will respond to whatever you want and then do to it.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 23, 2011)

The most common one, for me, is the amount of slim friends who ask me if they look fat, or say they're 'huge' when posing in front of a mirror. I just respond with the usual 'no' as I'm not sure how to ask them why they thought to ask _me _of all people. I'm size 22 and a giantess in stature compared to a majority of my friends, who are almost exclusively petite, so I just don't know what goes through their head. Are they wonderful people who _genuinely _don't notice my size, or are they just self-absorbed and ignorant?

It's like saying to a black/Asian person how much you don't want a tan because you hate dark skin. The potential for offense is just too obvious not to realise, surely?


----------



## olwen (Jan 23, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> The most common one, for me, is the amount of slim friends who ask me if they look fat, or say they're 'huge' when posing in front of a mirror. I just respond with the usual 'no' as I'm not sure how to ask them why they thought to ask _me _of all people. I'm size 22 and a giantess in stature compared to a majority of my friends, who are almost exclusively petite, so I just don't know what goes through their head. Are they wonderful people who _genuinely _don't notice my size, or are they just self-absorbed and ignorant?
> 
> It's like saying to a black/Asian person how much you don't want a tan because you hate dark skin. The potential for offense is just too obvious not to realise, surely?



Next time, just say "yes." It might give you an opportunity to point out that it doesn't make you feel great when they ask you to agree implicitly that being fat is the worst thing ever. They'll probably stop doing it after that. You have to set boundaries.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 23, 2011)

olwen said:


> Next time, just say "yes." It might give you an opportunity to point out that it doesn't make you feel great when they ask you to agree implicitly that being fat is the worst thing ever. They'll probably stop doing it after that. You have to set boundaries.



That's a good point, I'll do that in future. Thanks!


----------



## olwen (Jan 23, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> That's a good point, I'll do that in future. Thanks!


 

Cool. Lemmie know how it goes.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 23, 2011)

First, great points.

I had to laugh out loud..I have gotten the "fat is contagious face" for years. People never want to sit next to me...I might rub off on them. It is time like those that i am glad to live in a small town with no public transportation.

Or what about the guy you are talking to in line....who started talking to you first, keeps talking but his body language screams "I'm not with her and I can't believe she is hitting on me" lol As if. 

Also, Amy's comment .... i am always floored with someone who is like a size 4 claims they are fat - in front me. I just laugh, shake my head and walk out of the room. I think they get the point.


----------



## olwen (Jan 23, 2011)

...Why _do _thin people think they are fat?


----------



## Paquito (Jan 23, 2011)

I've done some weight training with my friends over the last week. The first time we went, I ended up doing most of the exercises with them, only doing a couple less reps than them. I was pretty happy about that, since these guys have been working out for YEARS and this was my first time doing any sort of weight training. Well, they expected me to just as many, if not more, reps than them. I was expected to be at the exact same level as these two thin, muscular guys. They were actually shocked when I told them at the end of our workout that this was my first time doing weight training. And then they were shocked when I was too sore to do another workout for a week.

I'm kinda having trouble deciding if that was a good thing or not. I _guess_ they might just not notice our size difference. But damn, I needed a beginner's start, not thrown in to a workout that's for people that have been doing this for years. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 23, 2011)

Sort of related to Paco's post, I've noticed that many thin people think fat = superhuman strength. I can't even open bags of chips or jars and I'm expected to be The Incredible Hulk by people expecting me to _____ faster, longer, and harder than even them.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 23, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm size 22 and a giantess in stature compared to a majority of my friends, who are almost exclusively petite, so I just don't know what goes through their head. Are they wonderful people who _genuinely _don't notice my size, or are they just self-absorbed and ignorant?



If they're fairly close friends, they've probably gotten to the point where they don't categorize you any more. They don't put you in a box labeled "thin", "fat", "tall", or "short" because you now have a box all your own, labeled "Amy", which makes other categories irrelevant.


----------



## bonified (Jan 23, 2011)

olwen said:


> ...Why _do _thin people think they are fat?




I don't _know_ why, but it's buzz busting attention seeking crap when they carry on about it. I put in in check often, especially when it starts with friends at home as we are prepping, getting ready to go out. 
Most of my slim married/hooked up gf's scrutinise themselves to death about their arses, their non existant guts with 2 stretchmarks, flabby upper arms etc. 
I just blatantly tell them to stfu and get over it. To stop fishing for compliments & to worry about real shit like finishing their drink.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 23, 2011)

bonified said:


> I don't _know_ why, but it's buzz busting attention seeking crap when they carry on about it. I put in in check often, especially when it starts with friends at home as we are prepping, getting ready to go out.
> Most of my slim married/hooked up gf's scrutinise themselves to death about their arses, their non existant guts with 2 stretchmarks, flabby upper arms etc.
> *I just blatantly tell them to stfu* and get over it. To stop fishing for compliments & to worry about real shit like finishing their drink.



THISthisthisthisthis


----------



## penguin (Jan 23, 2011)

olwen said:


> ...Why _do _thin people think they are fat?



They can feel fat for their normal size and weight.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm enjoying this thread...I identify with the issues that everyone has brought up so far. I don't have anything significant to add at this point...just wanted to subscribe.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 23, 2011)

Some of them are shocked I don't eat as much as I'm 'supposed' to. They almost seem let down that I eat a lot less than a lot of them and fill up quickly. My eyes don't light up at the thought of a buffet because frankly I feel pressured to eat more than I can and more thin people than fat (in my experience) feel like they need to get their money's worth. They often think I'm holding back for appearances sake or are a closet eater when neither is at all true.


----------



## olwen (Jan 23, 2011)

bonified said:


> I don't _know_ why, but it's buzz busting attention seeking crap when they carry on about it. I put in in check often, especially when it starts with friends at home as we are prepping, getting ready to go out.
> Most of my slim married/hooked up gf's scrutinise themselves to death about their arses, their non existant guts with 2 stretchmarks, flabby upper arms etc.
> I just blatantly tell them to stfu and get over it. To stop fishing for compliments & to worry about real shit like finishing their drink.



Oh of course. Fishing for compliments and female bonding. That makes total sense...but what about when they do stuff like get a dessert and insist you eat half or like what my sister does: gets a really small appetizer, then tells you what you should order for an entree so she can eat what she likes off your plate, but you can tell she's still hungry by the way she looks at everyone's plates. I ask her why she just doesn't order her own damn plate and she says "I'm not that hungry."  I don't like going to restaurants with her. I have honestly never been able to tell if she does this cause she's cheap, afraid to get fat, or if it's a stupid way for her to make people think she's a morally upstanding person. Either way it's annoying.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 23, 2011)

olwen said:


> Oh of course. Fishing for compliments and female bonding. That makes total sense...but what about when they do stuff like get a dessert and insist you eat half or like what my sister does: gets a really small appetizer, then tells you what you should order for an entree so she can eat what she likes off your plate, but you can tell she's still hungry by the way she looks at everyone's plates. I ask her why she just doesn't order her own damn plate and she says "I'm not that hungry."  I don't like going to restaurants with her. I have honestly never been able to tell if she does this cause she's cheap, afraid to get fat, or if it's a stupid way for her to make people think she's a morally upstanding person. Either way it's annoying.


When people used to put their hands into my sister's plate she used to stab them with her fork. They never did it again. God I miss that woman.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 23, 2011)

butch said:


> + I know there is plenty of room to sit comfortably next to me, as I sit next to people all the time, without sitting on them, and am comfortable myself even when I do not take up all of one seat, let alone two. As well, my slender partner always has plenty of room when we sit next to each other on public transportation.



Incidentally, my only issue with sitting next to - to use your term - fat people is an inherent worry that *they* will mind me being in contact with *them*.

I rather enjoy the feeling of a fat woman's thighs pressing against mine... = P


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> olwen said:
> 
> 
> > ...Why _do _thin people think they are fat?
> ...



Agree with Penguin - it's a relativity thing. For example, I barely notice a 7lb increase on myself, but for my mum a 7lb increase would be about 1/16 of her bodyweight, whereas it's about 1/32 of mine. Does that make sense? I may not have got the maths quite right...!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 23, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Agree with Penguin - it's a relativity thing. For example, I barely notice a 7lb increase on myself, but for my mum a 7lb increase would be about 1/16 of her bodyweight, whereas it's about 1/32 of mine. Does that make sense? I may not have got the maths quite right...!



In other words, when you're skinny, a few pounds can be pretty noticeable. For instance, after the holidays you suddenly notice that, when you sit down, your belly rolls out over your pants.

When you're fat/not skinny, a few pounds may not even register. Your belly already rolls out over your pants, so what if it does it a bit more after the holidays. So long as the pants still fit, what's the difference?


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 23, 2011)

> There are few things as infuriating to hear from an actual doctor when trying to discuss a problem that ISN'T weight related that you need to loose weight.
> ---


Thats why I changed my doctor last year, because every time it was "you should loose weight" etc when it has fuck all to do with anything.



> Some of them are shocked I don't eat as much as I'm 'supposed' to. They almost seem let down that I eat a lot less than a lot of them and fill up quickly. My eyes don't light up at the thought of a buffet because frankly I feel pressured to eat more than I can and more thin people than fat (in my experience) feel like they need to get their money's worth. They often think I'm holding back for appearances sake or are a closet eater when neither is at all true.
> ---


Same here, 100%, especially when my mates and I go to somewhere like Sizzler or something.


----------



## olwen (Jan 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> They can feel fat for their normal size and weight.






Gingembre said:


> Agree with Penguin - it's a relativity thing. For example, I barely notice a 7lb increase on myself, but for my mum a 7lb increase would be about 1/16 of her bodyweight, whereas it's about 1/32 of mine. Does that make sense? I may not have got the maths quite right...!





Forgotten_Futures said:


> In other words, when you're skinny, a few pounds can be pretty noticeable. For instance, after the holidays you suddenly notice that, when you sit down, your belly rolls out over your pants.
> 
> When you're fat/not skinny, a few pounds may not even register. Your belly already rolls out over your pants, so what if it does it a bit more after the holidays. So long as the pants still fit, what's the difference?




Feeling fat and being fat are different things. I should have clarified, I'm not talking about actual weight gain to where it's visible. I mean when thin people say things like "oh i'm so fat" or "I'm such a pig" and poke at their stomachs or squeeze non-existant rolls. I'm talking about people who don't have an ounce of fat on them, but still complain. I don't mean people with eating disorders either. It's just the casual comments that thin people like to throw around about how "out of control" they are when in your presence, like it's an attempt to bond or something. Like they expect you to sympathize...I find that infuriating, and I guess I just answered my own question. LOL




CastingPearls said:


> Some of them are shocked I don't eat as much as I'm 'supposed' to. They almost seem let down that I eat a lot less than a lot of them and fill up quickly. My eyes don't light up at the thought of a buffet because frankly I feel pressured to eat more than I can and more thin people than fat (in my experience) feel like they need to get their money's worth. They often think I'm holding back for appearances sake or are a closet eater when neither is at all true.




I've gotten comments about that too. I have to wonder how much they actually expect I could put away. Do they expect me to eat two entrees? Three? A whole cow? This question has also sometimes been followed by "Well then, why are you so fat?" Yeah, those have been people I didn't ever spend much time around after that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2011)

I find it highly amusing when a thin person tells me I'm not fat....or assumes I must be jealous of every thin person around me. :blink:


----------



## b0nnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I am amused and irritated when skinny girls try to give me advice on how to dress, especially when all they have to say if that I should wear black because it's slimming. :doh:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 24, 2011)

While I was hiking today, a thin person approached me and asked me to smell some of the sage she had picked, and then told me that I look beautiful as she glided away...  Now in this case I think she may have just said that to anyone, because she just seemed high and full of love - but it reminded me of the reality that thin people often think fat people need extra motivation or encouragement when they're exercising.

I guess this goes along with some of the others about assumptions about weight loss, etc., that people have named; but sometimes thin people assume that if they see a fat person exercising, it's a new thing in their life (and that they're doing it in order to lose weight) - because obviously if they've done it for any length of time, they'd be thin. 

I've exercised about 5 times a week for over 7 years now, and still get occasional positive reinforcement from thin people (strangers) to "keep it up", "good job", "if you keep doing it you'll look like JLo", etc.


----------



## Tad (Jan 24, 2011)

Im not especially fat, but fat enough to sometimes get reactions (to put it in a social context, I cant generally find my size in more boutique style stores, but can in department storeskind of like being a size 16 in womens clothes). I do find that I get that some of the same sort of reactions that McBeth gets about exercise, and that drive me crazy. 

Three seasons of the year I bike to work most days, which isnt all that crazy because it is only about 25 minutes of moderate intensity biking and my route doesnt have too much in the way of hills. I do it primarily because I enjoy it (it helps that Im mostly on bike trails along a river or creek). But too often, when someone finds out I bike to work regularly their response is either That is so great! said in the tone one normally uses for five year olds who dressed themselves (i.e. It is good that you are trying, although clearly you arent good at being in shape or youd be thinner), or else a That is a great way to lose weight. Some do simply react to the biking, which I appreciate much more.

Also:



Forgotten_Futures said:


> Incidentally, my only issue with sitting next to - to use your term - fat people is an inherent worry that *they* will mind me being in contact with *them*.



I feel this way too. I have warm+fuzzy feelings about fat people, out of a crowd of strangers I'm more inclined to spontaneously think good things about the fatter ones. So yes I'd choose to sit beside the fatter person because I gravitate that way....except I'd rather not crowd them, so I generally don't sit beside them if there are other available spots. Possibly I over think this


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 24, 2011)

I also love the rush of advice people try and give me when they hear I go to the gym, like I've never done it before and don't know how to work out safely/effectively. I'm fat, not stupid. 

It makes it even worse when it comes from people who, despite being slim, haven't worked out before in their life. Just because you're slim does NOT mean you are fit or lead a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 24, 2011)

It bugs me when people feel the need to tell me that I am fat. I am usually sarcastic and thank them for letting me know, like I don't own a mirror and haul my weight around with me everyday! Conversely there are the people who say "oh your not fat" . I suppose in most cases its people who know me well and see the whole package that is me not just the fat, but there are those that do it in a condescending tone that makes my teeth grind..


----------



## scoot (Jan 24, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Some of them are shocked I don't eat as much as I'm 'supposed' to. They almost seem let down that I eat a lot less than a lot of them and fill up quickly. My eyes don't light up at the thought of a buffet because frankly I feel pressured to eat more than I can and more thin people than fat (in my experience) feel like they need to get their money's worth. They often think I'm holding back for appearances sake or are a closet eater when neither is at all true.



Ruining the common perception. How could you? ha!


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jan 24, 2011)

A lot of us skinnies look down upon the fatties. 
Lets take my friend Steve, for example.
He looks down upon the fatties, thinking they're all lazy and dumb due to their body size. 
I've grown tired of trying to convince him otherwise, but alas, the task is impossible.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 24, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Excellent observations, Butch. Space is indeed simply not an issue for most thin and average size people. Average-size people live in a world designed for average-size people, so they take space for granted, they take for granted that things fit, and if something seems inconveniently cramped, they get pretty outraged.
> 
> In general, if something is not an issue for you, you tend to not realize how big an issue it can be for others. And, unfortunately, as a society we're not very tolerant. We expect for things to move at our own speed, be conveniently designed for our own needs, and balk at the small extra expense of making things suitable for a larger percentage of the population.
> 
> ...



I never realized until my MS got so bad, and I had to use a scooter and other disability aids, that when I am out and about the world/environment really is made to accommodate able bodied people, and not those with disabilities.

Some adaptions have been made to accommodate those with disabilities, but there is still a long way to go.


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 25, 2011)

I hate the whole people-avoiding-sitting-by-you-on-the-bus thing. It makes me anxious, even more so when the bus is full, its like get over yourself, sit in a damn seat Im not going to smother you with my fat.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I find it highly amusing when a thin person tells me I'm not fat



I had this happen a lot. I've never been negative about being fat, never really complained, but if I mentioned being fat or too fat for something I had friends that be like "OH! your so not fat!" I hated that, especially when they would go and call them selves fat at another point....and they were skinny as hell.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Sort of related to Paco's post, I've noticed that many thin people think fat = superhuman strength. I can't even open bags of chips or jars and I'm expected to be The Incredible Hulk by people expecting me to _____ faster, longer, and harder than even them.



I get this all the time. I have friends who think I'm She-Hulk, and they look at me like some sort of beast of burden when ish needs to be lifted or moved. I work a lot of retail, and just about every manager has asked me to lift something they couldn't, or help out the lone guy with restocking heavy items, or left a particularly hard or odious chore for my shift. Sometimes I get angry. Actually, I am stronger than a lot of them, but still, don't rearrange the toilet paper, and leave the cases of soda for me...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2011)

Also, thin people seem to have the impression that our pantries are stocked full of snack cakes and lard. 

I like vegetables. I love salad. I've been known to pass up cake for a really fresh in-season fruit salad. I'm not eating it for your benefit or even for mine. I'm eating it because I 'like' it.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Jan 27, 2011)

It's the unthinking comments from medical professionals that get me.

I few years ago I did the unintended splits on a wet bathroom floor and tore an inner ligament in my knee. Husband took me round to the local urgent care, which shared a building and staff with our regular doctor.

The doctor was very professional. The nurse or nurse's aide, not so much. She took one look at me, sleepy, in major pain, and in my charming paper gown, muttered, "We'll need an extra large leg wrap, I'm not sure if we have one." When taking my blood pressure, she lifted the cuff from its wall basket, then put it back and grabbed another one, again muttering, "Nope, the large one."

Think what you like, dear ... but I really don't need to hear it just at the moment.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate the "you're not fat!" comments. What people think when I say I'm fat is that I'm saying I'm unattractive, lazy, stupid, other stereotypes about fat people, etc. when really I just mean that I'm big. I already know I'm not unattractive, lazy or stupid.. I don't need reassurance of that. I'm just making a statement in the same way I'd say "I'm tall" but because of how loaded the word fat is people don't hear it that way. My best friend is finally getting used to my usage of the word fat as a description as opposed to an insult.


----------



## TinyTum (Jan 27, 2011)

Tau said:


> Me: Ugh I'm so uncomfortable
> Thin person: Why don't you wear a pair of jeans?
> Me: :doh: Fat girl + jeans does not equal comfort of any kind
> 
> It actually amazes me how often I get this. I spose its not fair of me to get annoyed that somebody who does not share my size has no idea of my physical proportions or difficulties - like the Xlarge shirt - but it just seems like a willful kind of blindness.



I agree with you totally about the jeans.

I don't own a single pair and haven't done so in years. Thin people look bemused and say that I can buy a bigger size... Oh I can find jeans in a bigger size but they don't really 'fit' me properly. Oddly I don't want my jeans to have really baggy legs just so they can fit round my waist, hips and bum!


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 28, 2011)

TinyTum said:


> I agree with you totally about the jeans.
> 
> I don't own a single pair and haven't done so in years. Thin people look bemused and say that I can buy a bigger size... Oh I can find jeans in a bigger size but they don't really 'fit' me properly. Oddly I don't want my jeans to have really baggy legs just so they can fit round my waist, hips and bum!



I hate that about jeans, they fit in one spot but not another. 
Also it seems they have like a foot of extra fabric in the 
crotch area the majority of the time.
pfft _jeans_


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 28, 2011)

I actually love jeans...they're typically my clothing of choice. I'm an SSBBW, but I just must be lucky to be shaped in a way that the 26/28 stretch bootcut jeans at LaneBryant fit me like a glove- no weird extra fabric anywhere. I guess I'm just fat all over.  The jeans at LB are more uncomfortable for me and don't fit as well (ironically) since they changed to the "right fit" jeans, but I can still get the "old" jeans at the LB Outlet fairly near to my house. I stock up every few months for fear that they'll eventually be discontinued or unavailable. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I actually love jeans...they're typically my clothing of choice. I'm an SSBBW, but I just must be lucky to be shaped in a way that the 26/28 stretch bootcut jeans at LaneBryant fit me like a glove- no weird extra fabric anywhere. I guess I'm just fat all over.  The jeans at LB are more uncomfortable for me and don't fit as well (ironically) since they changed to the "right fit" jeans, but I can still get the "old" jeans at the LB Outlet fairly near to my house. I stock up every few months for fear that they'll eventually be discontinued or unavailable. :doh:


I love jeans too. My sister bought lovely beaded jeans in a consignment shop years ago, such a steal because they were from some exclusive boutique and were entirely handbeaded and embellished only they were meant for a woman at least 5'7 and she was 5'0 so as much as she hated to part with them, I got them by default. They fit perfectly.

I do like wearing palazzo pants and leggings too a lot.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 28, 2011)

Hate jeans. They just look weird on me. Hate.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 28, 2011)

Functional, well made jeans fit great on me. Sexy, low-rise jeans look great and fit like a five-year-old's glove. I'm just no good at sacrificing comfort for looks.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2011)

I roll my eyes when thin/average people go out of their way to provide a wide path for me when we're walking past each other in a hall or whatnot. It seriously cracks me up. I used to move over so they had more room (even though neither of us needed it), now I just keep walking and if they get freaked out and hug the wall or smash into me then it makes me laugh. 

She's a brick..........*HOUSE*.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate it when thin people assume I'm trying to lose weight or that I want to look like them. 

*HAH*. 

Everyday in my Anatomy class, my teacher sells candy bars. And nearly every day, I purchase a chocolate-and-almonds bar, and 100 Grand. And nearly every day the pageant-queen-dance-team-captain-little-miss-popular buys a plain chocolate bar. 

And everyday she tells me that the regular chocolate bars are the best for you.

And everyday I ask her why.

And everyday she tells me "They have less calories, less fat, oh you know, those things you have to watch out for". 

And everyday I get a little bit more angry.

Well, today she told me that I really should just try getting _one _of the _regular _chocolate bars in order to look _regular_. 

And I very plainly and calmly said..

"I don't want to look regular. I don't want to lose weight. I don't want to look like you. You may be super skinny and what society calls beautiful, but I know that I am fucking gorgeous to my friends, my family, and one day to a boy who absolutely loves me. You can go ahead and change and be _regular_ all you want. I'll be one of a kind, thanks."

And walked to my desk.

So, dearest skinny girls, please please don't preach to me about how to diet, why to diet, why to exercise, why to do anything you do. I am not you, I do not want to be you. I'll stay Emily. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know if this fits here cos it was an almost 4 year old who said it. Mind you,I wasn't really paying attention and was just answering her to get the conversation over with.

My great niece: Is this marshmallow in here? (while squeezing my spare belly tire)
Me: Why? Do I look like a marshmallow?
Niece: Yeah, you look like a big pink-flavored one.
Me: Really? I do? I wonder what pink-flavored marshmallows taste like? (umm yeah you see it coming don't you? I was not paying attention when I should have been)
Niece *licks my hand quickly (ew) and says, "I don't think you are a marshmallow cos they are sweet and you taste like salt and flower lotion."


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 28, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Functional, well made jeans fit great on me. Sexy, low-rise jeans look great and fit like a five-year-old's glove. I'm just no good at sacrificing comfort for looks.



I find them really comfortable too...sometimes I'll put them on just to lay around the house.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 28, 2011)

I have no problem referring to myself as "fat". I use it all the time. And everytime I hear "You're sooo not fat!" I go- look Im over 200 lbs and I jiggle everywhere. Im FAT. 


There should be a thread on the funny things fat people think. I could add a few things to that list.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love jeans. They're my outfit of choice for going out.. whether I'm going to a casual bar, to a friends house, to a movie, whatever. I get more creative with hair, makeup, tops, shoes, jewelry, etc. but my jeans are a staple.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 28, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> I love jeans. They're my outfit of choice for going out.. whether I'm going to a casual bar, to a friends house, to a movie, whatever. I get more creative with hair, makeup, tops, shoes, jewelry, etc. but my jeans are a staple.



Exactly!!


----------



## BM the Lipophile (Jan 29, 2011)

If you are a fat person, no matter how old you are, many thin people think that you've never been given advice on weight management before and would welcome their advice. They think you are fat because nobody's ever given you advice on weight management and you have spent your entire life just waiting for them to come along and give you an epiphany.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Sort of related to Paco's post, I've noticed that many thin people think fat = superhuman strength. I can't even open bags of chips or jars and I'm expected to be The Incredible Hulk by people expecting me to _____ faster, longer, and harder than even them.



Oh I know right? I had a guy ask me for a piggyback ride online once. I'm like you do realize my back struggles under my own weight and can't support your weight dammit. If you're not willing to carry my fat ass around, DON'T ask me for a piggyback ride.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish people would just give gift cards or cash instead of clothing as gifts. It's far easier than having to return stuff because someone bought the wrong size, assuming it would fit.

Also, I've noticed that most people, even women, tend to underestimate a woman's...er...top half size a lot. I have to wear at least one size larger than my pants/jeans because of my bra size.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm dittoing the "you're not fat" comments by other people. I'll refer to myself as fat, and they'll give me a hurt look and whisper, "you're not fat".

Also, thin people that forget that clothes aren't extremely easy for fat girls to find. My friends and I will go into normal-stores and they'll pick out dresses for me and say, "you should get this!" and i'll be like, "uh, it goes up to a size 12?"


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't recall if it was in this thread or another, but there's a discussion somewhere about how thin people can't guage the actual size/weight of a fat person. Because of my height I guess I don't look as huge as I'm 'supposed to', so some people are incredulous me when I say I'm a size 22/24. They act all aghast and say, "no, you're not! You're 18!" I smile awkwardly and assure them I am what I say I am... then they go weirdly serious and insist, once again, that I'm 18, like they weren't just trying to 'flatter' me - they actually think I've got it wrong. Like I don't know my own freaking size. 

It doesn't even flatter me to be told I'm size 18 anyway; fat is fat regardless of what measurments are on my clothes' tags.


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2011)

That is absolutely true regarding an awful lot of thinner people. This shows up a lot in entertainment where fictional characters like Homer Simpson are officially weighted at 239 lbs. and 6' tall. When he "ballooned" up to his fattest, and shown as nearly immobile, his weight was shown at 315lbs. 

Clearly the writers had NO idea how much anything weighs. And while this is one example, and a cartoon one at that, it's typical of what thin people think of when they thing of fat people and their weight.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 30, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I roll my eyes when thin/average people go out of their way to provide a wide path for me when we're walking past each other in a hall or whatnot. It seriously cracks me up. I used to move over so they had more room (even though neither of us needed it), now I just keep walking and if they get freaked out and hug the wall or smash into me then it makes me laugh.
> 
> She's a brick..........*HOUSE*.



I've stopped moving to the side too! I figure it's way easier for the skinnies to maneuver around me then me around them! 

It makes me laugh and shake my head when I go shopping with thin friends and they ask why I'm not in the changing room trying on clothes with them. I have to explain that I have to go to fat girl stores to buy my clothes because most regular retailers don't carry my size.


----------



## BM the Lipophile (Jan 30, 2011)

Regarding the weight of fat people, it is not common for fat people to be sufficiently accepting of their weight to tell their correct weight to anyone who asks. More commonly, they won't disclose their weight at all or will lie about it. Some thin people may have been misled by fat people in the past who have been embarrassed by their weight and lied about it. So someone who says they weigh 220 when they actually weigh 280 will cause the next fat person of the same size to be filed in the "220" category.

This might also explain the "size 18" phenomenon that AmazingAmy experienced. The person who insisted that AmazingAmy was size 18 might have been misled by someone who lied about their dress size.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2011)

BM the Lipophile said:


> Regarding the weight of fat people, it is not common for fat people to be sufficiently accepting of their weight to tell their correct weight to anyone who asks. More commonly, they won't disclose their weight at all or will lie about it. Some thin people may have been misled by fat people in the past who have been embarrassed by their weight and lied about it. So someone who says they weigh 220 when they actually weigh 280 will cause the next fat person of the same size to be filed in the "220" category.
> 
> This might also explain the "size 18" phenomenon that AmazingAmy experienced. The person who insisted that AmazingAmy was size 18 might have been misled by someone who lied about their dress size.



I'm not clear about why it's "misleading" for me to simply keep my actual numbers to myself- and I have lied about my weight on my Driver license- an outrageous enough lie of 105 when I obviously over 200 lbs. Why? It's no one's business what I weigh and since I have been subjected to discrimination/prejudice of my size many days out of my lifespan so far....I'm not changing. 

The man who asked my weight looked dubious but I gave him a look right back daring him to call me on it. He declined. 

People that don't understand should just say they don't/cannot instead of assuming anything about something they have never experienced personally. You have to be reallyyyyyyyyy thin and have never weighed anything NEAR 200 lbs to not be able to notice a 50 lb difference between 230 and 280. I think I look a helluva lot different at those two distinctly different numbers. 

I don't know what it's like to live in Australia- and it's easy for me to say that instead of trying to assume what your life there is like.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 30, 2011)

i honestly could care less about thin people's perceptions


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 30, 2011)

BM the Lipophile said:


> Regarding the weight of fat people, it is not common for fat people to be sufficiently accepting of their weight to tell their correct weight to anyone who asks. More commonly, they won't disclose their weight at all or will lie about it. Some thin people may have been misled by fat people in the past who have been embarrassed by their weight and lied about it. So someone who says they weigh 220 when they actually weigh 280 will cause the next fat person of the same size to be filed in the "220" category.
> 
> This might also explain the "size 18" phenomenon that AmazingAmy experienced. The person who insisted that AmazingAmy was size 18 might have been misled by someone who lied about their dress size.



You're right, it's a conspiracy.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i honestly could care less about thin people's perceptions


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 30, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have lied about my weight on my Driver license- an outrageous enough lie of 105 when I obviously over 200 lbs. Why? It's no one's business what I weigh and since I have been subjected to discrimination/prejudice of my size many days out of my lifespan so far....I'm not changing.



The weight on my driver's license is incorrect, too ... but not, as in your case, because of my principles. It's because, when I renew my license, nobody asks me if my weight has changed or gives me a new form to fill out, and I don't think about it (and if I DID think about it, I still wouldn't say anything because I detest filling out forms). So my driver's license cheerfully tells the world what I weighed when I was sixteen. 

Incidentally, I once read the following blessing(?): "May the weight on your scale and the weight on your driver's license always be the same."


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 30, 2011)

@ FLW #24 :
I'm out of pedantry rep.

-Rusty


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 30, 2011)

BM the Lipophile said:


> Regarding the weight of fat people, it is not common for fat people to be sufficiently accepting of their weight to tell their correct weight to anyone who asks. More commonly, they won't disclose their weight at all or will lie about it. Some thin people may have been misled by fat people in the past who have been embarrassed by their weight and lied about it. So someone who says they weigh 220 when they actually weigh 280 will cause the next fat person of the same size to be filed in the "220" category.
> 
> This might also explain the "size 18" phenomenon that AmazingAmy experienced. The person who insisted that AmazingAmy was size 18 might have been misled by someone who lied about their dress size.



Yeah, ummm this isn't exactly true. There are any number of proud bbw/ssbbw who have no problem telling how much they weigh. If you look close enough on these forums you can find what you are seeking. However, to EXPECT someone to "disclose" how much they weigh to you because you want to know is just totally ridiculous and in a sense, RUDE. For the record...just because someone doesn't want to disclose that information, it does not mean they are "embarrassed" about it. AS for your last sentence... "So someone who says they weigh 220 when they actually weigh 280 will cause the next fat person of the same size to be filed in the "220" category"--this is just crazy. You cannot judge how much someone weighs according to a different person's size. There are any number of tangible reasons including height, width, and how the weight is carried on a frame that can make one person seem bigger or smaller than the next, even if they weigh the same amount. It's not only thin people who are mislead about things. If you don't believe me, ask any woman on here if she's been mislead in regard to penis size. I bet you can't find one who hasn't been mislead.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 30, 2011)

On a related note, I hate telling thin people my weight and them not believing it. I must be lying. Same thing for clothing sizes, as others have mentioned.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 30, 2011)

That's along the same lines as we deserving negative everything because we 'ask' for it.


----------



## exponder (Jan 30, 2011)

All very good points. One I always get around here is how Doctors and other people normally just assume that I've never tried a diet or know what a diet is. I've had to switch doctors a few times here recently. And every single time, I get the "Well, have you tried to diet?". And to be frank, It really makes me want to call them an idiot and walk out. But I understand, I suppose they have to ask it. 

It just never changes, from doctors to your average joe. "You know, you could do something about it. Diet, go walking." And they never believe what my eating habits are actually like. I can't hardly handle breakfast, and most of the time I eat around noon, and some times another in the evening. But most of the time, I eat once a day. I'm rather active, there's a lot of maintenance to do around here being alone. 

Next time I'll ask them to define diet and movement, that they just don't register. It's like they expect me to eat half my weight every day while I sit and watch Richard Simons and cry. Friggin Stereotypes, wish they had them stuffed up their ass!


----------



## bonified (Jan 31, 2011)

I used to eat once a day too, late afternoon that was part of my prob, your metabolism goes into starve mode and holds onto all the calories. Lifestyle change is hard, I know I was over 250 kilos at my heaviest. But if you are really wanting change, you can do it, your body just needs to be trained, it will adapt, takes about 3 weeks of initial shellshock and then you'd be amazed at how resilient it truly is. 

Dr's sometimes shit me, but on the most part have been fantastic. I had a tumor on my leg, and in the intial stages of having it checked out, on the day I went to get results to see if it was cancerous or not the consultant made me wait like 2 hrs to tell me it was benign, so I ask then what do i do etc and he like the cunt he is, said try diet coke and apples, then walked away. 
First i was so relieved as I was shitting myself, but then astounded as he walked away at his manner and the lack of. Just mad conflict of emotion that day.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 31, 2011)

FLW I wanted to rep you, but is says I need to spread the love.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 31, 2011)

bonified said:


> I had a tumor on my leg, and in the intial stages of having it checked out, on the day I went to get results to see if it was cancerous or not the consultant made me wait like 2 hrs to tell me it was benign, so I ask then what do i do etc and he like the cunt he is, said try diet coke and apples, then walked away.



I can't help wondering if he would have acted that way if you were a man ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tossing in my 2 cents.

I've often had slender people ask me about the "Lean Cuisine" type frozen foods when I'm in the frozen food isle of the grocery store. 

Everyone at work has at one time or another, slammed their foot into my chair. This happens practically everyday. This is bothersome for me and it is uncomfortable to have to pull myself as close to my work station as possible to avoid having my chair shook every time someone passes by me to exit our cube. I don't know why people can't just watch where they're going.

And this...everytime I change my eating habits for my health, all my friends and family assume I'm trying to lose weight! Everyone figures that since I'm eating low carb and avoiding sugar based sweets that I'm trying to lose weight. This just isn't so. However, I'm so tired of trying to convince everyone that I can be fat and healthy, that I am now just working on proving that I can be fat and healthy.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Reading some of these mean doctor experiences makes me sad that my doctor - who has been my doctor since I was in the womb - retired at the end of last year. He was seriously the best doctor anyone could ask for, and completely non-judgmental when it came to the topic of weight. He never made me feel put on the spot or accussed, and asked me totally legitimate questions like "do you comfort eat?" He was interested in understanding why I was the way I was, not just how to make me thin. He also encouraged me to present him with my own solutions because he appreciated that sort of change had to start with me. He went out of his way to get me hospital appointments speedy quick, or try and get me treatments I might not necessarily get for free. He also never bought up weight unless it's what I was there for. That was so refreshing in comparisson to every other medical professional I've encountered who has added, "oh, and try to lose some weight" on the end of their final rant before sending me on my way.

I dread when I next have to go. His replacement, who I've never met, is now my GP, and who knows what her attitude toward fat people is like.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 31, 2011)

Thin people always ask me how to cook things. I think thats funny. Just because I know good food when I see it (and eat it), does not mean I can cook said food! 

One person assumed that I didn't need coat because I had fat to keep me warm. I reassured him that I feel the cold in the top layers of skin, just as he does. It always makes me laugh when people assume that because you are fat, you don't feel the cold like they do.

And my all time favorite funny thing that thin people do is when they assume that I do not know how big I am. For example, I was invited to a cook out. I went but when I got there the hostess made it a point to tell me that the lawn chairs had a 200 lb. weight limit. I looked at her, smiled and said, "Sweet friend, even if I COULD actually fit my wide ass in that chair, I wouldn't sit there. I am fully aware that the chair isn't strong enough to hold me. You might want to consider upgrading to something similar to an armless throne. We "queen" sized ladies like that." We both laughed.

and what's the deal with thin guys wanting to pick up ssbbw's for a date in a tiny clown car?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Yeah, ummm this isn't exactly true. There are any number of proud bbw/ssbbw who have no problem telling how much they weigh. If you look close enough on these forums you can find what you are seeking. However, to EXPECT someone to "disclose" how much they weigh to you because you want to know is just totally ridiculous and in a sense, RUDE. For the record...just because someone doesn't want to disclose that information, it does not mean they are "embarrassed" about it. AS for your last sentence... "So someone who says they weigh 220 when they actually weigh 280 will cause the next fat person of the same size to be filed in the "220" category"--this is just crazy. You cannot judge how much someone weighs according to a different person's size. There are any number of tangible reasons including height, width, and how the weight is carried on a frame that can make one person seem bigger or smaller than the next, even if they weigh the same amount. It's not only thin people who are mislead about things. If you don't believe me, ask any woman on here if she's been mislead in regard to penis size. I bet you can't find one who hasn't been mislead.



The reality is that BBW/SSBBW here do not represent the general fat population. Many fat women ARE embarrassed (or don't want to disclose for whatever reason), many women (probably even some here!) have lied about their weight at some point. I don't think what he's saying is crazy at all.. we may realize that it's stupid to assume two people of similar size/shape are the same weight, but as we've seen discussed in this thread it's a very common thing for thin people to lump all fat people together and not really see differences in shape and size within the category of fat.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 31, 2011)

BM the Lipophile said:


> Regarding the weight of fat people, it is not common for fat people to be sufficiently accepting of their weight to tell their correct weight to anyone who asks. More commonly, they won't disclose their weight at all or will lie about it. Some thin people may have been misled by fat people in the past who have been embarrassed by their weight and lied about it. So someone who says they weigh 220 when they actually weigh 280 will cause the next fat person of the same size to be filed in the "220" category.
> 
> This might also explain the "size 18" phenomenon that AmazingAmy experienced. The person who insisted that AmazingAmy was size 18 might have been misled by someone who lied about their dress size.



I think this is an accurate assessment. I don't think BM is asserting that all fat people lie about their weight, but that at one time or another a thin person may have gathered data that was false and so all of the ideals about size and weight that they have might be off because of false data. 

I know I lied all the time about my weight to people who would ask. I don't feel that rude of a question deserves an honest answer.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 1, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> The reality is that BBW/SSBBW here do not represent the general fat population. Many fat women ARE embarrassed (or don't want to disclose for whatever reason), many women (probably even some here!) have lied about their weight at some point. I don't think what he's saying is crazy at all...we may realize that it's stupid to assume two people of similar size/shape are the same weight, but as we've seen discussed in this thread it's a very common thing for thin people to lump all fat people together and not really see differences in shape and size within the category of fat.



Firstly, the reality is that I AM part of the the general fat population both in and outside of this on line community. I face the general public everyday as both a woman and a fat person. Its just my opinion, but everyone here is a representative of the general fat population. We have to face the same daily grind as thin people do. We work, cook, clean, buy cars, houses, and want to lead happy normal lives--just like thin people do. I never said that some fat people aren't embarrassed about their weight. I said that "just because someone wont disclose their weight to you, it does not mean they ARE embarrassed". It might simply mean that they don't feel obligated to give you that information. Just because you ask a question about my weight, does not mean I am obliged to answer.

He didn't say SOME fat people...he didn't say fat people OUTSIDE this community. He generalized by saying, "Regarding the weight of fat people, it is not common for fat people to be sufficiently accepting of their weight to tell their correct weight to anyone who asks. More commonly, they won't disclose their weight at all or will lie about it." 

I think that it IS crazy to assume that you can tell someone's size because you were lied to once by someone about their weight...especially if you are aware (which I would assume he is, since he mentioned it) that they lied. Just my opinion, you dont have to agree with it.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Feb 1, 2011)

In my experience, thin people seem to think all fat people are just plain dumb. I've heard the sentence "It's not rocket science to lose weight,just eat less." countless times. And really, its just ignorance. If losing weight was really that easy or that simple then I'm willing to bet most of the world would be a size 2. This "advice" is clearly from someone who has *never* been fat. 

Another thing that irks me about thin people (outside the size acceptance community) is that they don't understand that talking about how disgusting obese people are or the obesity epidemic in front of me, someone who is considered obese, is rude and down right offensive. Once again, I chalk it up to ignorance. To a thin person, someone my size is fat but obese doesn't start until the fat on your upper arms envelopes the elbow or some other nonsense. I think either a.) they don't realize that I am actually obese or b.) are just ignorant enough to think I won't be offended by such comments because *clearly* said comments are the truth. How is that judgement any different than saying offensive racial slurs to someone of that race? I guarantee they wouldn't do that.

My final thought on the subject is that thin people don't realize that hearing such comments will change my opinion of them. Like, yes I totally want to be friends with you now that I know you really think my body is disgusting. Once again to me it's like finding out your best friend is a racist. You will view them differently. When I find out that people (not even just thin people, fat people can be like this too) are "sizist" it really turns me off. But because it's still ok to discriminate towards fat people, thin people think such opinions won't change my mind about them.


Fat. Chance.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 1, 2011)

If shame was such a great motivator for weight loss no one would be fat.


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2011)

This has probably been mentioned already, but this just happened to me so I'm having a WTF moment. Why do thin people think One size fits all actually fits all? My sister gave me socks as a birthday gift. I've explained the moratorium on clothes as gifts before, so WTF? She said that since they were huge on her she thought they would fit me. She didn't get me socks from LB cause she had a coupon for banana republic and she needed something worth $10. Then she didn't believe me when I said they wouldn't fit. Like I don't know how to dress myself. I had to actually try on the socks to show her the cuffs were too small. Why don't thin people believe you when you say something doesn't fit? I shouldn't have to give a demonstration. What's more, my fat cousin thought they would fit too. :doh: That shocked me utterly. How could someone who is a size 24 not believe when another fat person says something won't fit? I must have entered the twilight zone that day. Ugh.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Firstly, the reality is that I AM part of the the general fat population both in and outside of this on line community. I face the general public everyday as both a woman and a fat person. Its just my opinion, but everyone here is a representative of the general fat population. We have to face the same daily grind as thin people do. We work, cook, clean, buy cars, houses, and want to lead happy normal lives--just like thin people do. I never said that some fat people aren't embarrassed about their weight. I said that "just because someone wont disclose their weight to you, it does not mean they ARE embarrassed". It might simply mean that they don't feel obligated to give you that information. Just because you ask a question about my weight, does not mean I am obliged to answer.
> 
> He didn't say SOME fat people...he didn't say fat people OUTSIDE this community. He generalized by saying, "Regarding the weight of fat people, it is not common for fat people to be sufficiently accepting of their weight to tell their correct weight to anyone who asks. More commonly, they won't disclose their weight at all or will lie about it."
> 
> I think that it IS crazy to assume that you can tell someone's size because you were lied to once by someone about their weight...especially if you are aware (which I would assume he is, since he mentioned it) that they lied. Just my opinion, you dont have to agree with it.



By "general fat population" I specifically meant non-community people. Most fat people are not community people and most fat people have some shame regarding their size. I think that's a fair statement to make. I don't blame fat people for feeling that way because of the society we live in and the imposed beauty ideals, but I still think we need to acknowledge that many fat people are not happy about being fat. 

Lots of fat people DO lie about their weight, lots of people PERIOD lie about their weight because of the stigma of high weights. Hell, wasn't there even a thread on here talking about lying on drivers licenses and such about weight? You don't have to be a rocket scientist to understand that if society says something is embarrassing, MOST PEOPLE will be embarrassed about it and many will be so embarrassed that they'll actually avoid or lie about the thing in question. 

Also, whether you think it's crazy or not to assume that is completely irrelevant to the discussion. He said that many thin people assume.. maybe they are crazy, maybe they are not crazy.. that doesn't make it less true that many thin people do that.

He was being very general, but you are jumping on him like he's a creepy FA who frequently asks fatties for their stats.. I don't think that's what it was about at all.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 2, 2011)

PeanutButterfly said:


> Another thing that irks me about thin people (outside the size acceptance community) is that they don't understand that talking about how disgusting obese people are or the obesity epidemic in front of me, someone who is considered obese, is rude and down right offensive. Once again, I chalk it up to ignorance. To a thin person, someone my size is fat but obese doesn't start until the fat on your upper arms envelopes the elbow or some other nonsense. I think either a.) they don't realize that I am actually obese or b.) are just ignorant enough to think I won't be offended by such comments because *clearly* said comments are the truth. How is that judgement any different than saying offensive racial slurs to someone of that race? I guarantee they wouldn't do that.



I think there is a misunderstanding among the general population about what is actually considered obese by the BMI. The BMI has never been realistic to start with. If all they did was compare themselves to others visually, and they never got bullied in school or yelled at by their parents, they might not realize they were actually overweight. You pretty much have to be a starving refugee not to be considered at least overweight by it. Also, the same general population that insults obese people, are usually themselves obese, according to the BMI.


----------



## bonified (Feb 2, 2011)

PeanutButterfly said:


> I've heard the sentence "It's not rocket science to lose weight,just eat less." countless times. And really, its just ignorance. If losing weight was really that easy or that simple then I'm willing to bet most of the world would be a size 2. This "advice" is clearly from someone who has *never* been fat.




I don't like the term losing weight even, fuck I can lose my keys, my sunglasses my mind at times too & all pretty easily but it's work to burn off lard. 
I don't find it ignorant, it's the truth. It is easy in theory, it's just retraining your mind, becoming aware of what you are responsible for, what you are in denial about and whether you love yourself honestly to accept your own truths or change the ones you refuse to accept. 

Conscious choices & all that. 

It isnt rocket science and it is basic. The ignorance comes in denial of the fat person who _thinks _it's all too much, cant be done, is too hard wah wah. Sorta self perpetuated sabotage, I dunno. 
Realistically, if you modify your caloric intake and your output levels you will reduce the fat stored around your body. No ignorance, no excuses just raw fact. 

Consciously accepting that, and then chosing to do it, or not, is entirely different. I apologise if this post upsets, but fuck, really, we are only kidding ourselves. 
I am fat for the most part because I eat a lot of cheese and sit on my arse talking shit for the most part of my day, there, simple no denial nothing.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 2, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> By "general fat population" I specifically meant non-community people. Most fat people are not community people and most fat people have some shame regarding their size. I think that's a fair statement to make. I don't blame fat people for feeling that way because of the society we live in and the imposed beauty ideals, but I still think we need to acknowledge that many fat people are not happy about being fat.
> 
> Lots of fat people DO lie about their weight, lots of people PERIOD lie about their weight because of the stigma of high weights. Hell, wasn't there even a thread on here talking about lying on drivers licenses and such about weight? You don't have to be a rocket scientist to understand that if society says something is embarrassing, MOST PEOPLE will be embarrassed about it and many will be so embarrassed that they'll actually avoid or lie about the thing in question.
> 
> ...



"Most fat people are not community people and most fat people have some shame regarding their size. I think that's a fair statement to make". This is a generalization. If that is how YOU feel about yourself then say so. You don't speak for MOST fat people. If you would actually read what I typed, you would see that I never said that some fat people aren't embarrassed about their weight. I said that "Just because someone wont disclose their weight to you, it does not mean they ARE embarrassed". I never said that some fat people don't lie about their weight. 
I agree with you that there is a stigma attached to being a big person, but hiding behind sweeping generalizations (that come off as insults to fat people in general) and thinking that every fat person in AND OUTSIDE this community agrees with you, has experienced what you have and feels the same shame about being fat that you do is just ridiculous. For the record if you actually read the postings here, you will see that I am not the only person here who thinks this (although I noticed that mine is the only one that you seem to have the urge to respond to).
For your information I have as much right to expound on the subject as you do. Your thinking that my thoughts are not relevant surely show that you are in need of some growth in the acceptance department. MY thoughts on his assuming that he can judge someone's weight by the size of another are JUST AS relevant as yours are, even if you do not agree with them. Do not do me the injustice of thinking that YOUR ideas are more important than mine because they are NOT. When one has an open mind, they can learn as much from someone they disagree with as they can from someone they don't. As for the "creepy stalker" comment, again you seem to read into posting whatever you want. I only commented on MY opinion of what he typed. I did not call him a stalker, I did not call him creepy. I did however tell him that it was RUDE to ask someone's weight and have an expectation that they will answer you, just because you asked.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Feb 2, 2011)

bonified said:


> I don't like the term losing weight even, fuck I can lose my keys, my sunglasses my mind at times too & all pretty easily but it's work to burn off lard.
> I don't find it ignorant, it's the truth. It is easy in theory, it's just retraining your mind, becoming aware of what you are responsible for, what you are in denial about and whether you love yourself honestly to accept your own truths or change the ones you refuse to accept.
> 
> Conscious choices & all that.
> ...



I dunno, I still disagree with this. Weight loss is hard. The concept is easy but actually eating 1500 calories a day and running two miles is hard (and thats what it takes for me to lose weight, I know because I've done it). It takes a lot out of you, both mentally and physically. Unless you're on some kind of reality show where all you can concentrate on is losing weight and ignore the rest of your life for six months then maybe. But for the average Joe who has many other things going on, it sucks to be cranky and irritable and not be able to concentrate ect. I'm not saying it can't be done. People do it all the time. But I still find it ignorant to say it's easy.


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2011)

I remember another doctor issue. When I was in my late teens I had quite bad acne, so went to see a dermatologist. She put me on medication that did help (although it got pulled off the market while I was taking it, never did find out why. ). But every visit she was harping on my about dieting, that I needed to eat less fat, that I needed to lose weight, etc.

My BMI at the time was 26, I went for a run most mornings, I ate almost solely my Moms cooking, which was almost all from scratch and was heavy on the veggies and pretty moderate on the fat. But she never actually asked what I ate or how active I was; I was heavier than average and had bad skin, apparently even a dermatologist thought that meant I must be chowing down on burgers and fries all of the time and could easily and magically cut fat from my diet and shed weight.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 2, 2011)

bonified said:


> Conscious choices & all that.
> 
> It isnt rocket science and it is basic. The ignorance comes in denial of the fat person who _thinks _it's all too much, cant be done, is too hard wah wah. Sorta self perpetuated sabotage, I dunno.
> Realistically, if you modify your caloric intake and your output levels you will reduce the fat stored around your body. No ignorance, no excuses just raw fact.
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Funniest post I've seen in a while.


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2011)

bonified said:


> I don't like the term losing weight even, fuck I can lose my keys, my sunglasses my mind at times too & all pretty easily but it's work to burn off lard.
> I don't find it ignorant, it's the truth. It is easy in theory, it's just retraining your mind, becoming aware of what you are responsible for, what you are in denial about and whether you love yourself honestly to accept your own truths or change the ones you refuse to accept.
> 
> Conscious choices & all that.
> ...



95% of diets fail. Of the 5% who manage to keep off more than 10% of their body weight in two years, 4% will gain it back. Most people starve themselves and count calories to diet. They reach their goal weight, stop starving themselves and gain the weight back, and since the metabolism is out of whack they gain even more than before. Then you are back to square one and setting oneself up for failure, which causes more shame, which makes you depressed and so you eat more, which leaves you to do this cycle all over again. 

Also consider that if dieting did work there'd be no fat people, and pharmaceutical companies wouldn't make any money on diet pills, shakes, powders, lotions, lap bands. Weight watchers and jenny craig would be out of business. It's not just a matter of mind over matter. Believing this make fatness into a matter of a moral failing, which puts blame and stigma on fat people, where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 2, 2011)

Omygoodness, I forgot about the doctor.

My regular doctor was on vacation and I had to keep my appointment with the doctor who he partnered with at that time. He seemed friendly enough and did all the usual things:checked my blood pressure, listened to my breathing with a stethoscope,checked the heart rate, checked my ears, stuck the depressor on my tongue..blah blah blah. Then he proceeded to tell me that I was in "decent health, but could benefit from some more physical exercise". I told him that I regularly played softball. He nodded and told me that was an excellent way to get exercise.

A couple of years later (I was still the same size) I dislocated my knee playing softball. The ball was hit one way--I chased after it. My foot got stuck in a hole but the rest of me kept going--dislocating my knee from my leg. It was a simple accident that could have happened to anyone at any size. I went to urgent care and of course the doctor instantly assumed that the problem was my weight. The doctor treated me, but while looking at my knee he proceeds to ask me, "What in the hell a person your (my) size is doing playing softball?" I said..."Well, I've played for years and a doctor told me that I needed to get more physical exercise. When I told him I played softball he told me it was a good way to get exercise. He's a doc, so I believed him" 

At this point he literally screams at me, "That guy should have his G*d-damned license revoked for giving you such bad advice. I am so tired of dealing with all these incompetent doctors. You've got NO business playing sports at your size!" I kinda laughed a little and said, "Doc, you professionals harp all the time for us fatties to get exercise and then when we do, you bitch at us because we did. That's a little contradictory, don't you think? You hustle us like cattle in and out of your little medical rooms without concern or care of what our names are as long as you have a chart on which you can write what terrible patients we are and how we don't take good enough care of ourselves. Oh, and by the way...when do you plan on turning in your license?"

He stared at me in bewilderment until I said "You don't remember me do you? A couple of years ago you saw me when my regular doc was on vacation and YOU are the one who said that softball would be good physical exercise. I find it interesting that you don't mind billing me for your services...but can't remember treating me in the first place." I walked out of that room with a free visit, an apology, and feeling a little better about myself.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> "Most fat people are not community people and most fat people have some shame regarding their size. I think that's a fair statement to make". This is a generalization. If that is how YOU feel about yourself then say so. You don't speak for MOST fat people. If you would actually read what I typed, you would see that I never said that some fat people aren't embarrassed about their weight. I said that "Just because someone wont disclose their weight to you, it does not mean they ARE embarrassed". I never said that some fat people don't lie about their weight.
> I agree with you that there is a stigma attached to being a big person, but hiding behind sweeping generalizations (that come off as insults to fat people in general) and thinking that every fat person in AND OUTSIDE this community agrees with you, has experienced what you have and feels the same shame about being fat that you do is just ridiculous. For the record if you actually read the postings here, you will see that I am not the only person here who thinks this (although I noticed that mine is the only one that you seem to have the urge to respond to).
> For your information I have as much right to expound on the subject as you do. Your thinking that my thoughts are not relevant surely show that you are in need of some growth in the acceptance department. MY thoughts on his assuming that he can judge someone's weight by the size of another are JUST AS relevant as yours are, even if you do not agree with them. Do not do me the injustice of thinking that YOUR ideas are more important than mine because they are NOT. When one has an open mind, they can learn as much from someone they disagree with as they can from someone they don't. As for the "creepy stalker" comment, again you seem to read into posting whatever you want. I only commented on MY opinion of what he typed. I did not call him a stalker, I did not call him creepy. I did however tell him that it was RUDE to ask someone's weight and have an expectation that they will answer you, just because you asked.



Get back to me when you can read.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know if this is subconscious or happyface having crazy thoughts..........again, but I hate it when thin people try to walk really fast behind me and then pass me. I don't walk slow, but it seems they go out of their way to prove how fast they can pass me.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> Get back to me when you can read.



*eyeroll* I assure you that I can and have read everything that you've posted here--even though it was obviously a waste of time because you've decided to take the fifth grader approach in responding.


----------



## ToEatOrNotToEat (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Omygoodness, I forgot about the doctor.
> 
> My regular doctor was on vacation and I had to keep my appointment with the doctor who he partnered with at that time. He seemed friendly enough and did all the usual things:checked my blood pressure, listened to my breathing with a stethoscope,checked the heart rate, checked my ears, stuck the depressor on my tongue..blah blah blah. Then he proceeded to tell me that I was in "decent health, but could benefit from some more physical exercise". I told him that I regularly played softball. He nodded and told me that was an excellent way to get exercise.
> 
> ...



Having a tough time believing this one... Really, you can't honestly say "anyone at any size would have dislocated their knee too". I've played baseball most of my life, and had more than my fair share of awkward dives, tripping over as well as getting my foot caught in uneven parts of poorly maintained fields. I've had my fair share of bumps, bruises, and swelling. Nothing personal, but I've never heard of anyone dislocating their knee from getting their foot caught in a hole. aside from you. So please don't imply that it could happen to anyone, when it has never happened to myself, or anyone else I've ever met.

Also, how did you walk out of the doctor's office? A dislocated joint, even when re-set, still has to remain immobile for at least a few days to make sure the joint stays in the socket.

Honestly, not trying to berate you, just trying to figure out how this injury that could've happened to anyone, has to my own personal knowledge, only happened to you. And how were you able to later that day, perform a feat of extremely accelerated bodily healing, right after delivering an epic speech to a two-faced physician?


----------



## bonified (Feb 3, 2011)

PeanutButterfly said:


> I dunno, I still disagree with this. Weight loss is hard. The concept is easy but actually eating 1500 calories a day and running two miles is hard (and thats what it takes for me to lose weight, I know because I've done it). It takes a lot out of you, both mentally and physically. Unless you're on some kind of reality show where all you can concentrate on is losing weight and ignore the rest of your life for six months then maybe. But for the average Joe who has many other things going on, it sucks to be cranky and irritable and not be able to concentrate ect. I'm not saying it can't be done. People do it all the time. But I still find it ignorant to say it's easy.



1500 calories is what the average sedentary female requires with an average metabolism. Here check this out http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/CalRequire.html

As a fat person, I burn more than that just gettin high watchin' the food channel. An above average large person burns a lot of calories just to breathe & shit even. It is a common misconception also that you need to run to lose weight, resistance training & compounded excercises give you way more bang for your buck, you hurt like a bitch til you get used to it, but whilst you are recovering and you hurt, your muscles are repairing and that energy then used equates to more than if you were bustin' yr arse out on the roads gettin all puff daddy on yrself. 

I ate hard whilst successfully losing over 120 kilos, and was never once hungry and if you can manage sitting on your arse on the net for an hour a day surely you can find one of the other 23 hrs a day to work out. 
I re read this and it might seem a bit arseholey, please it comes from a place of sincerity. 
Just be honest with yourself, you owe you at least that. 



> 95% of diets fail. Of the 5% who manage to keep off more than 10% of their body weight in two years, 4% will gain it back. Most people starve themselves and count calories to diet. They reach their goal weight, stop starving themselves and gain the weight back, and since the metabolism is out of whack they gain even more than before. Then you are back to square one and setting oneself up for failure, which causes more shame, which makes you depressed and so you eat more, which leaves you to do this cycle all over again.
> 
> Also consider that if dieting did work there'd be no fat people, and pharmaceutical companies wouldn't make any money on diet pills, shakes, powders, lotions, lap bands. Weight watchers and jenny craig would be out of business. It's not just a matter of mind over matter. Believing this make fatness into a matter of a moral failing, which puts blame and stigma on fat people, where it doesn't belong.



No need to ever starve yourself, you need to feed your body in order to burn calories whilst excercising otherwise your metabolism slows, and you hold onto the stores cos yr body is into surviving. Feed yourself more, regularly, clean lean calories and it will fly off whilst developing lean muscle mass whilst working out. 

With all the access to information it astounds me at the level of accepted ignorance. We can of course blame everyone but ourselves, social conditoning, media brainwashing but its just plain old lazy attitudes in regards to switching the fuck on with reality & how your body works imo. 

Lifestyle changes, those incorporating both modification of diet and activity should be adapted for the long term if long term results are what you indeed desire. If you don't deal with the psychological reasons why you are fat to start with, then you will remain chasing your tail battling on. There is also no excuse at all unless you are touched by an angel in the head these days to believe the bullshit they try to sell/tell you re weight loss industry etc


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 3, 2011)

Even if all of what you say is true, Bonified (which I don't think it is, but for the sake of argument will grant you), it doesn't change the reality that almost all of people who lose a lot of weight put it back on and then some. If upwards of 90% of people are not able to follow this simple plan you have described, then it certainly *does* point to the reality that there are other factors at work than simply one individual's own isolated eating/exercise choices occurring in a vacuum.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, diet and exercise? NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT BEFORE.


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm fat coz am bloody lazy... sure i go to the gym but i spend as little time there as possible .. i could lose weight if i put in the hard work and stopped eating junk food and fried foods etc ... but am such a stereotypical fat person i would rather be home laying in front of the tv eating ice cream..


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Feb 3, 2011)

bonified said:


> 1500 calories is what the average sedentary female requires with an average metabolism. Here check this out http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/CalRequire.html
> 
> As a fat person, I burn more than that just gettin high watchin' the food channel. An above average large person burns a lot of calories just to breathe & shit even. It is a common misconception also that you need to run to lose weight, resistance training & compounded excercises give you way more bang for your buck, you hurt like a bitch til you get used to it, but whilst you are recovering and you hurt, your muscles are repairing and that energy then used equates to more than if you were bustin' yr arse out on the roads gettin all puff daddy on yrself.
> 
> ...



Bonified, I'm not really understanding where you got this idea that I don't know how to lose weight. I mean maybe it's the way I worded my last post or the one before but I do. I appreciate the good intentions but I don't appreciate the assumption that I'm sitting on the couch all day, eating ice cream and McDonald's pretending that I have a glandular problem or some nonsense. I never said I didn't know why I was fat or that I'm waiting for the magic thin fairy to come down and save me. My point was and still is that weight loss isn't easy. Maybe it was easy for you, and that's awesome. But for me and for many others it is a difficult, frustratiing and fruitless effort that ultimately leads to depression and bad body image/relationship with food. 

I never said I was unhappy with myself or actively looking to lose weight. I never said I didn't go to the gym or eat salads for lunch or lean meats for dinner. At this point in life I'd like to lose about 10-20 but for the most part I am quite happy with myself at a size 16. Those 10-20 pounds make little difference when you go from 215-195. I feel like the assumption that because I am fat I obviously want to be thin is another "funny thing that thin people think" I enjoy not being on the diet rollercoaster and just trying to be healthy. And as an FA I wouldn't find myself attractive at 120lbs.

Now that I've officially derailed the thread haha, back to our scheduled program


----------



## bonified (Feb 3, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Even if all of what you say is true, Bonified (which I don't think it is, but for the sake of argument will grant you), it doesn't change the reality that almost all of people who lose a lot of weight put it back on and then some. If upwards of 90% of people are not able to follow this simple plan you have described, then it certainly *does* point to the reality that there are other factors at work than simply one individual's own isolated eating/exercise choices occurring in a vacuum.



Simply, it's implementing lifestyle changes for the long term if you desire long term results & also I believe more importantly the need of addressing the psychological factors as I mentioned in the above post. 

I don't mind if you don't agree, really. Everyone is on their own journey but what is important is your own factually based reality, not everyone elses. If your curiosity has been piqued, then I urge you unbiasedly, to research further. (if you can be arsed and all)

For me it isn't about weight loss at all, life itself runs a lot better when you are fit. It is about overall fitness, mental, physical, emotional, spiritual, financial etc. 

Peanutbutterfly, I didn't assume that you didn't or even wanted to. We all know how to. And it is easy in _theory_, as I mentioned before but it's bloody hard confronting practical work that requires commitment, strength, passion, dedication, love of yourself etc. 

I was just commenting on your comments initially, shooting my mouth/fingers off & having a ramble, nothing personal about what you know or don't etc sorry if it seemed like that.


----------



## olwen (Feb 3, 2011)

bonified said:


> 1500 calories is what the average sedentary female requires with an average metabolism. Here check this out http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/CalRequire.html
> 
> As a fat person, I burn more than that just gettin high watchin' the food channel. An above average large person burns a lot of calories just to breathe & shit even. It is a common misconception also that you need to run to lose weight, resistance training & compounded excercises give you way more bang for your buck, you hurt like a bitch til you get used to it, but whilst you are recovering and you hurt, your muscles are repairing and that energy then used equates to more than if you were bustin' yr arse out on the roads gettin all puff daddy on yrself.
> 
> ...



"With all the access to information it astounds me at the level of accepted ignorance." True.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2011)

Thin people (and evidently many fat people) think poor diet and a lack of exercise are the reasons why the vast majority of people are fat. (we've covered laziness and character flaws, right?) when for many of us there are medical conditions that while not VERY common makes it nearly impossible to lose weight or keep it off. 

Oh and for the record, I'm not talking out of my delusional pulled-it-out-of-my-arse self. I have a disease which causes CAUSES obesity. Even if you may not have heard of it, it exists and I'm not the only one who has it. In fact, I'm not the only one here who has it.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 3, 2011)

olwen said:


> "With all the access to information it astounds me at the level of accepted ignorance." True.



yupyup.

...


altho, im agreeing with bonified. not sure if you were.


----------



## olwen (Feb 3, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> yupyup.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



No I wasn't. 

It is due to ignorance that such an attitude persists. 

It is possible to exercise regularly, change your eating habits and still be fat. I work out twice a week, eat properly and still I am fat. Even when I was lifting weights three times a week, I was still fat. The goal wasn't weight loss, but exercise in an of itself and I enjoyed it tremendously. 

At some point one would do better to accept whatever weight they fall at and simply strive to be fit. If weight loss in and of itself is the sole focus then one won't ever get rid of body shame, and is likely to yo-yo diet rather than simply move out of sheer enjoyment. 

There are numerous studies to back up the fact that 95% of diets fail, yet everyone, not just fat folks are still sold weight loss as some magical health cure, and while some conditions would be improved with moderate weight loss, the constant pursuit of some magical health number will always result in worse health and constant body shame and fat stigma. Nobody wins. Since 60% of the population is either "overweight" or "obese" now, the level of ignorance about weight loss as a failed health measure ought to decrease. The idea that all fat people binge eat is also ridiculous. Some do and some don't. Sometimes fat people are fat just because they were born that way.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 3, 2011)

As I understand the discussion so far, Bonified has pointed out that poor nutrition and inactivity contribute to obesity and has testified to her own success in losing weight (permanently, I take it) through dieting and exercise. Mcbeth has pointed out that this is not everyone's experience, and CastingPearls has reminded us that there are medical conditions which cause obesity. There also appear to be genetic factors involved, and I would be remiss if I did not mention that some doctors now speak of 'obesogens', chemicals which cause the body to produce additional fat cells (which was thought impossible only a few years ago). Obesity is not a disease: it is a condition which can appear as a result of many different factors, not all of which are fully understood. By anyone. Like the story of the blind men and the elephant, different persons (and industries) focus on different aspects of obesity -- sometimes exclusively -- and this often makes for more confusion. What we are dealing with is a very complicated and convoluted jigsaw puzzle to which many of the pieces are missing. Can we each trust our individual experience while recognizing and respecting the different experiences others have had?


----------



## Paquito (Feb 3, 2011)

Are we really trying to say that diet and exercise would make every fat person lose weight? Are we really calling fat people lazy or oblivious? On Dims, a fat acceptance site FILLED with testimonials about failed dieting, set points, medical issues, etc.? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 3, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Are we really trying to say that diet and exercise would make every fat person lose weight? Are we really calling fat people lazy or oblivious? On Dims, a fat acceptance site FILLED with testimonials about failed dieting, set points, medical issues, etc.? SERIOUSLY?




no. you should read it.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2011)

Back on track...

In the grocery store thin people will approach me and ask me about the best ice ream, candy, munchies and chips to eat...but no one ever asks me anything about lettuce, apples, diet soda, or any produce.

Once, after some prodding I told a lady "I like Edy's light ice cream" and she stared at me in disbelief and said "LIGHT? YOU?" I had to laugh cos it was almost like it squeaked out of her. I just said "yes,I don't think it has that awful aftertaste that comes with some light ice creams--plus I can eat twice as much and still not have all the calories in the regular ice cream" then I walked away.

I guess because I am fat means that I don't ever eat anything healthy.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 3, 2011)

My friends are surprised that I can do leg presses at higher weights and not get tired or sore the next day. My legs carry 250 pounds around all day, leg presses are nothing.


----------



## bonified (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't get all reactionary Paquito, I am fat I accept fatness as a result of my undying love of cheese. I have no problem with that, nor anyone else on here or in real life for that matter. No fat hate from me. 

I didnt mean to offend anyone at all, apologies if my words were misinterpreted and did so, really. I know I am an arsehole and am tough with this, but I can't suffer fools nor do I have time to subscribe to excuse making blame shifting selfish buzz busters that are either fat or thin.


P.s I have had recent leg surgery that I have to pack a wound daily still. I think it has a month to go (hopefully) When it's done, I ask anyone willing to try with me, will require an honest commitment for 6 weeks - a change in their eating habbits and the implementation of excercise then we can see factual evidence.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 3, 2011)

bonified said:


> I can't suffer fools



Interesting, since that thought has been running through my head this entire time.


----------



## bonified (Feb 3, 2011)

lol gee ups, I could say something like - Congrats on finding your enlightenment finally, but I'm not such a douche.

As you were...


----------



## Paquito (Feb 3, 2011)

Just me being "reactionary." Feel free to ignore it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 3, 2011)

bonified said:


> Simply, it's implementing lifestyle changes for the long term if you desire long term results & also I believe more importantly the need of addressing the psychological factors as I mentioned in the above post.
> 
> I don't mind if you don't agree, really. Everyone is on their own journey but what is important is your own factually based reality, not everyone elses. If your curiosity has been piqued, then I urge you unbiasedly, to research further. (if you can be arsed and all)
> 
> For me it isn't about weight loss at all, life itself runs a lot better when you are fit. It is about overall fitness, mental, physical, emotional, spiritual, financial etc.



I guess my point was...if 95% of fat people cannot "implement lifestyle changes for the long term" as you put it...that says something about the real, concrete *possibility* of it, does it not?


----------



## Dromond (Feb 3, 2011)

It's yet another theory that doesn't stand up to testing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2011)

Funny thing. I recently found out that I am pre-diabetic and had to go see a nutritionist yesterday morning. I kind of dreaded that meeting.....remembering past impressions of "bird women" who love to act as food nazis for everyone around them when I went to those meetings with my ex-husband (he is Type I diabetic since the age of 12).

What did she tell me? Did she tell me I'm TOO FUCKING FAT? TOO FUCKING LAZY? 
Nah, not at all.

Actually, she told me that I am "over-fatted" due to all the diets I have been on in my life. Wow. 

I told her I'm on Weight Watchers again and have lost some pounds since the beginning of the new year. This didn't seem to thrill her.

I told her my goal of wishing to lose 60 lbs - particularly now since even more of my numbers have slipped into the danger zone. She blew off that desire of mine. 

My problem comes from what I eat, how I gain weight and my eating disorder of diets and binging. 

She wants no meal skipping, doesn't think my weight watchers plan can easily go with the eating plan she set out for me, and not only wants me to "limit" carbs....but also be sure to eat them at every meal to achieve "balance" in my blood sugars.

She also wants me to eat no less than 1900 calories a day- more if that is how the cookie crumbles...or meal plan comes out.

I'm not only a result of poor food choices.....but also of all this dieting I keep reading about in this thread.


----------



## BM the Lipophile (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> Yeah, ummm this isn't exactly true. There are any number of proud bbw/ssbbw who have no problem telling how much they weigh. If you look close enough on these forums you can find what you are seeking. However, to EXPECT someone to "disclose" how much they weigh to you because you want to know is just totally ridiculous and in a sense, RUDE.


This is why I do not ask people IRL how much they weigh. While it is true that some people do not mind disclosing it, it is more usual for people to be sensitive about the matter. It is a rather personal question.

I used to be sensitive about my weight when I was underweight so I can appreciate others being sensitive about it too.


----------



## bonified (Feb 6, 2011)

The word diet doesn't necessarily mean "restriction" it is simply what you ingest solid & liquid that fuels your body. 

As a fat food lover in general, I had to unlearn the negative restricty vibes associated with the word and learn simple no nonsense nutrition.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2011)

bonified said:


> The word diet doesn't necessarily mean "restriction" it is simply what you ingest solid & liquid that fuels your body.
> 
> As a fat food lover in general, I had to unlearn the negative restricty vibes associated with the word and learn simple no nonsense nutrition.



I supposed I was confused about your concept of the word "diet" because you said that eating 1500 calories a day is some type of "standard" for thin women.


----------



## bonified (Feb 6, 2011)

Everyone is diff, so not at all. Each individual has their own caloric requirements based on both metabolism & activity levels. _They say_ 1500 is what a relatively sendantary thin person requires just to function. A bigger sedantary person requires more, and an active bigger person requires more than that again. The calories need to be nutrionally spread consisting of fats carbs proteins, grains, foods high in nitrates etc - the works. Your body needs these basics to function.

The calculator i posted prev' shows you roughly what your body needs depending on yr age weight activity level etc. If you are going to undertake any kind of gym training, or resistance/ weight work you will need to eat more in order to gain lean muscle and reduce the overal fat component in your body.


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 17, 2011)

ToEatOrNotToEat said:


> Having a tough time believing this one... Really, you can't honestly say "anyone at any size would have dislocated their knee too". I've played baseball most of my life, and had more than my fair share of awkward dives, tripping over as well as getting my foot caught in uneven parts of poorly maintained fields. I've had my fair share of bumps, bruises, and swelling. Nothing personal, but I've never heard of anyone dislocating their knee from getting their foot caught in a hole. aside from you. So please don't imply that it could happen to anyone, when it has never happened to myself, or anyone else I've ever met.
> Also, how did you walk out of the doctor's office? A dislocated joint, even when re-set, still has to remain immobile for at least a few days to make sure the joint stays in the socket.
> 
> Honestly, not trying to berate you, just trying to figure out how this injury that could've happened to anyone, has to my own personal knowledge, only happened to you. And how were you able to later that day, perform a feat of extremely accelerated bodily healing, right after delivering an epic speech to a two-faced physician?



Wow you post ONE time and totally do not read what was typed. 

First of all I CAN assure you that it happened. Secondly, I DIDN'T say that "anyone at any size WOULD have dislocated their knee too". You seem to have read into it whatever you wanted to read. What I SAID was, "It was a simple accident that COULD have happened to anyone, at any size." IT COULD happen to ANYONE but just because its never happened to you does not mean that it has never happened. I've never personally known or seen anyone break their leg or arm so badly that the bone poked through the skin, but I know it's happened. 

Let me make it easier for you by explaining it with tiny sentences. I chased after a ball. My foot went into a hole as I was TURNING to get the ball. I could not pull my foot out of the hole in time to stop myself from chasing the ball (ie: matter in motion STAYS in motion). My foot stayed, the rest of me did not. The bone in my knee cracked. I fell to the ground. I was in severe pain and crying. My friends (and a man who was a part-time paramedic) helped me get to critical care by CARRYING ME. I draped my arms over their shoulders and they dragged me to the car. They helped me into thecar. I cried alot cos I was in so much pain. They pulled me from behind to helped me scoot over in the car cos my knee was dislocated. The rest of what happened you can RE-READ in the first posting (please do so carefully, because you didn't seem to get the gist of it the first time).

For YOUR benefit only, I will change the last paragraph to read..."I was escorted out of the med-point by 4 friends who carried me and was laid up for more than 6 weeks,with an additional 3 weeks on crutches." Since you don't seem to GET that I was using the "I walked out of there with" in a GENERAL way. I didn't mean that I literally walked out of there on my own accord. I meant that I left the facility that day having DISLOCATED MY KNEE. I followed up with my own physician, who absolutely can confirm that I dislocated my knee. If he can't...then the medical bills from the x-ray consultants CAN. 

Let's hope that if you post again you will not take everything that everyone types in a literal manner...I am not sure that most people would stop to explain things in such a manner to you. 

*wait till this person reads that I broke one ankle by tripping UP a curb and as soon as that was healed I broke the other by slipping on a rubber snow boot that was on my stairs...that will REALLY have him/her asking some questions, huh? OH...I also got a pinky finger busted in two because my mom swung a yardstick at my head after I smart-mouthed her. I put my hand up to protect my face and my finger bone snapped in half. Has that ever happened to you? 
Oh and if you honestly weren't trying to berate me..then you wouldn't have asked the questions in a manner that made me sound like I was lying about dislocating my knee.


----------



## micky4play (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a girl friend who was extremely large busted (J cup) and it was hoot the skinny type girls that would bitch about finding D or DD cup bras - my friend would just stare at them and say, "I can't believe you frekin' said that - you can by those at the grocery store."


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok, I don't know if this happens to anyone else, but people always tell me I look like or remind them of overweight celebrities that don't look anything like me, aside from the fact that we're both chubs.

For instance, I was recently stopped by one of our bailiffs who said, "Cheryl-- you know who it just occurred to me you remind me of-- Adele. I'd been trying to figure out who it was and that's it. That singer, Adele." Now I smiled and said thank you and took it as a compliment because I think Adele is an absolutely beautiful women. However, even all of you can clearly see that I look NOTHING like Adele. We have different colored hair, different colored eyes...the only thing we have in common is that we're overweight females.

Come on, skinny people. All fat people don't look alike.


----------



## Dorktacular (Mar 28, 2011)

Most people assume that if you're fat, you're stupid and/or lazy. 

I'm fat, but I'm not stupid or lazy.


----------



## Artemisia (Mar 28, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I don't know if this is subconscious or happyface having crazy thoughts..........again, but I hate it when thin people try to walk really fast behind me and then pass me. I don't walk slow, but it seems they go out of their way to prove how fast they can pass me.



This totally happens to me, and it baffles me because I'm a super-fast walker (I might be 350 lbs, but I'm also six feet tall and strong as a damn ox. Chrissakes, I jog regularly without trouble!) 

The most annoying people are the ones that speed around you, then when they get in front of you -- having proven their superiority? -- they slow down and block *your* progress. :doh:


----------



## Corwynis (Mar 28, 2011)

lol that's funny.



Lovelyone said:


> I don't know if this fits here cos it was an almost 4 year old who said it. Mind you,I wasn't really paying attention and was just answering her to get the conversation over with.
> 
> My great niece: Is this marshmallow in here? (while squeezing my spare belly tire)
> Me: Why? Do I look like a marshmallow?
> ...


----------



## Corwynis (Mar 28, 2011)

That sound like some of the nutrition counseling I got not too long ago (since I'm on the Army's overwight program). 

The "fad diets" are too restrictive and cut out stuff you need, and once you lose the weight and come off that diet, you end up back where you started. 

I'm not a huge guy by any means. I've put on about 70-80 lbs over 10 years (mostly muscle, but some fat). There are people in the army who make me look skinny. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Funny thing. I recently found out that I am pre-diabetic and had to go see a nutritionist yesterday morning. I kind of dreaded that meeting.....remembering past impressions of "bird women" who love to act as food nazis for everyone around them when I went to those meetings with my ex-husband (he is Type I diabetic since the age of 12).
> 
> What did she tell me? Did she tell me I'm TOO FUCKING FAT? TOO FUCKING LAZY?
> Nah, not at all.
> ...


----------



## Corwynis (Mar 28, 2011)

That doctor is an ass.

I'm pretty sure that if I put my foor in a hole while running, even at my relative low weight of 225, I'd still dislocate my knee and tear some stuff in there. Or even better, let me do that with a full combat load on (which brinks me up to about 300 lbs) and see how well that turns out. 

Hmmm, maybe that's why I have knee and leg issues, after almost 11 years of wearing body armor and climbing up and jumping down off of combat vehicles.


Sorry for the rant. :doh:



Lovelyone said:


> Omygoodness, I forgot about the doctor.
> 
> My regular doctor was on vacation and I had to keep my appointment with the doctor who he partnered with at that time. He seemed friendly enough and did all the usual things:checked my blood pressure, listened to my breathing with a stethoscope,checked the heart rate, checked my ears, stuck the depressor on my tongue..blah blah blah. Then he proceeded to tell me that I was in "decent health, but could benefit from some more physical exercise". I told him that I regularly played softball. He nodded and told me that was an excellent way to get exercise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corwynis (Mar 28, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> ...and what's the deal with thin guys wanting to pick up ssbbw's for a date in a tiny clown car?



 All I could afford is a clown car when I got back from deployment. Since my ex-wife thrashed my credit very nicely while I was gone and left me for another woman. 

One day though, I'll get my credit unscrewed and get a bigger car. But I do eventually want to build me something similar to the ones off of _The Fast and the Furious_


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Mar 29, 2011)

Thin people think that all fat people eat like crap. A few of my floormates always make comments about how healthy I eat, like they're amazed that someone my size doesn't eat McDonald's and fried chicken at every meal. Sometimes I want a salad NOT because I'm trying to lose weight but because I LIKE salad. It's like a mind blowing concept to them.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 29, 2011)

PeanutButterfly said:


> Thin people think that all fat people eat like crap. A few of my floormates always make comments about how healthy I eat, like they're amazed that someone my size doesn't eat McDonald's and fried chicken at every meal. Sometimes I want a salad NOT because I'm trying to lose weight but because I LIKE salad. It's like a mind blowing concept to them.



I've never understood this either: salads are delicious! Why would I not want to eat salad?!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 29, 2011)

Artemisia said:


> The most annoying people are the ones that speed around you, then when they get in front of you -- having proven their superiority? -- they slow down and block *your* progress. :doh:



I'm not sure this has anything to do with size ... or speed, for that matter. I drive a a Chevy Prism in a world of pickups, vans, and SUVs bigger than school buses. But on the highway, no matter how fast I'm driving, someone's going to bust his ass to get directly in front of me ... and then drop down to 45 mph. I think there must be a gene for it.


----------



## Artemisia (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm not sure this has anything to do with size ... or speed, for that matter. I drive a a Chevy Prism in a world of pickups, vans, and SUVs bigger than school buses. But on the highway, no matter how fast I'm driving, someone's going to bust his ass to get directly in front of me ... and then drop down to 45 mph. I think there must be a gene for it.



I agree, I think front-lovers are of all sizes, to be found on both sidewalks and behind the wheel


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 29, 2011)

ToEatOrNotToEat said:


> Having a tough time believing this one... Really, you can't honestly say "anyone at any size would have dislocated their knee too". I've played baseball most of my life, and had more than my fair share of awkward dives, tripping over as well as getting my foot caught in uneven parts of poorly maintained fields. I've had my fair share of bumps, bruises, and swelling. Nothing personal, but I've never heard of anyone dislocating their knee from getting their foot caught in a hole. aside from you. So please don't imply that it could happen to anyone, when it has never happened to myself, or anyone else I've ever met.
> 
> Also, how did you walk out of the doctor's office? A dislocated joint, even when re-set, still has to remain immobile for at least a few days to make sure the joint stays in the socket.
> 
> Honestly, not trying to berate you, just trying to figure out how this injury that could've happened to anyone, has to my own personal knowledge, only happened to you. And how were you able to later that day, perform a feat of extremely accelerated bodily healing, right after delivering an epic speech to a two-faced physician?



Years ago, my cousin, a girl in tip-top condition from running, softball, basketball and just about any other sport you can think of, weighing at just about 120 lbs and 5'5" tall, had an appointment to the Air Force Academy in Colorado. During her last softball game of high school, she was running to field a pop-fly and stepped in a hole. She completely blew out her knee, tearing both her ACL and MCL. Unfortunately, this cost her the appointment. But how can you say someone can't blow out a knee stepping in a hold if they are thin? You're an idiot. Funny how this moron only had one post and it was to berate someone. Loser


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 29, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> Years ago, my cousin, a girl in tip-top condition from running, softball, basketball and just about any other sport you can think of, weighing at just about 120 lbs and 5'5" tall, had an appointment to the Air Force Academy in Colorado. During her last softball game of high school, she was running to field a pop-fly and stepped in a hole. She completely blew out her knee, tearing both her ACL and MCL. Unfortunately, this cost her the appointment. But how can you say someone can't blow out a knee stepping in a hold if they are thin? You're an idiot. Funny how this moron only had one post and it was to berate someone. Loser



THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS PAMELA. I have a sincere feeling that the person who posted that comment is someone whom I've had disagreements with in the past (on the forums) who was too cowardly to post it under their REAL screen name so they made up a fake one. ANYONE at ANYSIZE COULD have hurt themselves in such a way.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS PAMELA. I have a sincere feeling that the person who posted that comment is someone whom I've had disagreements with in the past (on the forums) who was too cowardly to post it under their REAL screen name so they made up a fake one. ANYONE at ANYSIZE COULD have hurt themselves in such a way.



Anyone at ANYSIZE could hurt themselves ANYWAY. I blew out both my knees at different times. The left one went out back when I was in college and active in Tae Kwon Do. I had to do a flying sidekick, jumping over 3 people to break 3 boards. When I landed, my leg was too straight and it hyperextended inward shredding the ACL. The right knee was damaged years later while I was pushing a wheeled basket full of dirty towels from my grooming shop to the laundromat across the parking lot. I stepped on a freakin pebble and turned my knee. My brother dislocated his shoulder tripping over a parking lot curb. My sister broke her finger playing Red Rover with a bunch of little kids. Injuries happen.

It's a shame this person isn't big enough to reveal their identity so everyone could know who this rude idiot is. Kinda cowardly, if you ask me....


----------



## KarmacomaGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

PeanutButterfly said:


> Thin people think that all fat people eat like crap. A few of my floormates always make comments about how healthy I eat, like they're amazed that someone my size doesn't eat McDonald's and fried chicken at every meal. Sometimes I want a salad NOT because I'm trying to lose weight but because I LIKE salad. It's like a mind blowing concept to them.



I get this too. Healthy foods are delicious! It bothers me the most when it comes from my mother, who is also obese (and very ashamed of it) and obviously has known me my entire life. She'll say things like, "I dont know why you dont weigh 100 lbs, you eat like a bird!" I try to explain to her that she surely must know by now after thirty years of knowing me that I have medical conditions that affect my ability to lose weight, as well as a genetic predisposition to being heavy. At my slimmest as an athlete in high school with a daily cardio routine and mostly healthy eating habits, my size was 14. Now a 22 after significant weight gain from medication for one health issue (and a comorbid condition that causes weight gain), I shake my head at her comments because I feel sorry that she is trapped in the "diet and exercise are EVERYTHING and you gotta get off the couch and stop eating twinkies" mentality. Obesity is multi-faceted, and as long as I'm taking steps to be healthy I'm quick to remind myself that I love myself and my body at any size. I wish she could understand this viewpoint for both our sakes!

A side note..You ever notice too that thin girls are always shocked if you attract a good looking man? I once had a skinny "friend" say to me after a night of fun and flirting at a local pub with several handsome men, "I didn't know men were so interested in GIRLS LIKE YOU." I sort of smiled and said, "Since when dont men like attractive, confident women?" She had no response. :bow:


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Mar 30, 2011)

KarmacomaGirl said:


> I get this too. Healthy foods are delicious! It bothers me the most when it comes from my mother, who is also obese (and very ashamed of it) and obviously has known me my entire life. She'll say things like, "I dont know why you dont weigh 100 lbs, you eat like a bird!" I try to explain to her that she surely must know by now after thirty years of knowing me that I have medical conditions that affect my ability to lose weight, as well as a genetic predisposition to being heavy. At my slimmest as an athlete in high school with a daily cardio routine and mostly healthy eating habits, my size was 14. Now a 22 after significant weight gain from medication for one health issue (and a comorbid condition that causes weight gain), I shake my head at her comments because I feel sorry that she is trapped in the "diet and exercise are EVERYTHING and you gotta get off the couch and stop eating twinkies" mentality. Obesity is multi-faceted, and as long as I'm taking steps to be healthy I'm quick to remind myself that I love myself and my body at any size. I wish she could understand this viewpoint for both our sakes!
> 
> A side note..You ever notice too that thin girls are always shocked if you attract a good looking man? I once had a skinny "friend" say to me after a night of fun and flirting at a local pub with several handsome men, "I didn't know men were so interested in GIRLS LIKE YOU." I sort of smiled and said, "Since when dont men like attractive, confident women?" She had no response. :bow:



Ah, I totally get the last part! My cousin is a girl like that, very thin and very vain. I only see her once a year and when she came over for Christmas and saw a picture of my boyfriend her reaction was "wow...he's...really cute". I know she was expecting some tiny nerdy troll or a creeper or something, since how could her fat cousin have a handsome boyfriend and her skinny little self be single? I know she was thinking "Life is like, so unfair" 

I've had other friends come over and see his pic and be like "he's HOT" Like its unbelievable that chubby me found a good looking guy. Cuz ya know all fat women *must* get the creepy leftovers that no thin girl would want  (I feel like this thread is a permanant eye roll lol)


----------



## Tad (Mar 30, 2011)

When we got engaged, my wife naturally asked her best-friend-since-seventh-grade to be her maid of honour. The friend accepted, but was acting pretty weird and non-supportive, and eventually admitted (not in these exact words but pretty darn close): "I'm taller, thinner, and blonde--I was supposed to get married first!" My wife was willing to cut her friend a break and chalk it up to various stresses, but after our wedding the friend pretty much cut off contact.

Some people take that "there is a natural order to things and you shouldn't upset it" feeling just WAY too far


----------



## Dorktacular (Apr 2, 2011)

Tad said:


> When we got engaged, my wife naturally asked her best-friend-since-seventh-grade to be her maid of honour. The friend accepted, but was acting pretty weird and non-supportive, and eventually admitted (not in these exact words but pretty darn close): "I'm taller, thinner, and blonde--I was supposed to get married first!" My wife was willing to cut her friend a break and chalk it up to various stresses, but after our wedding the friend pretty much cut off contact.
> 
> Some people take that "there is a natural order to things and you shouldn't upset it" feeling just WAY too far



I have heard similar things from people. My wife is smoking hot. When her friends meet me for the first time, they are shocked and appaled. They have actually criticized my wife for being with me because she could've married someone "better" - a.k.a. not fat. Sometimes when we go out, people will actually confront her: "OMG! You're not with HIM, are you?!" I guess people feel that they are doing my wife a favor by educating her about how she's wasting her hotness on a fat guy. Jesus, I'm fat, not a deformed ogre! What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## HayleeRose (Apr 2, 2011)

Wasnt sure where to post this....

Im on a site called tumblr and theres a blog about not hating your body where thin/anorexic/fat girls/bbws/average girls all post pics of their bodies with a little story about themselves. I was probably one of the bigger girls that has posted in a while and talked about how I love my self and dont care about my weight. Well when I went to check the comments and what not there was a lot of "likes" and a handful of mean comments talking about how unhealthy I was and how I should "take care of my body" or I shouldnt be proud to weigh 275lbs. I think its so funny that the majority of the comments were from pro-anorexia blogs, that these people think that they know my medical history just by looking at me, and that they are using my being "unhealthy" as a scapegoat bullying tactic, when I know they dont give two shits about my health.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 2, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> they are using my being "unhealthy" as a scapegoat bullying tactic, when I know they dont give two shits about my health.



Or perhaps people who are unhappy with their bodies feel threatened by people who aren't?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 3, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Or perhaps people who are unhappy with their bodies feel threatened by people who aren't?


Very much THIS.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 4, 2011)

I decided to change my eating habits recently to eating 3 times a day and having small snacks instead of the habit of working 8 hours without eating or drinking that I've been stuck in. 

It's been very hard to get used to eating so regularly. I am eating lots of multigrains and veggies. My goal is to get over 20 mg of fiber a day. 

I asked my boss the other day "do you think this is about a cup of carrots?" I was trying to figure out the fiber content and she snapped "I thought you didn't care about losing weight"

I haven't weighed myself and it's driving people insane. They can't wrap their minds around the idea that I have changed my eating habits to just be healthier not to lose weight. 

My dad exclaimed at my last visit "you need to weigh yourself you don't want to be a "big blubber"." I laugh everytime I think about it.


----------



## olwen (Apr 4, 2011)

Lamia said:


> I decided to change my eating habits recently to eating 3 times a day and having small snacks instead of the habit of working 8 hours without eating or drinking that I've been stuck in.
> 
> It's been very hard to get used to eating so regularly. I am eating lots of multigrains and veggies. My goal is to get over 20 mg of fiber a day.
> 
> ...



Seems like some skinny people can't seem to get past any stereotypes. Today during my aqua workout class a new person (it was her first time ever doing aqua workout) kept staring at me. I didn't have my glasses on so I wasn't sure but I thought she was and sure enough at one point she says to me "Damn, you're doing good." I didn't really feel like talking or starting an argument so I didn't say anything except "Okay..." Then later she says, "well you look like you know what you're doing, I'm going to follow you." I just looked at her and said "Okay" again. (She was really quite awkward in the water tho) After the class she said she was both surprised and impressed that I "did so well." Like what the fuck? Just cause I'm fat I'm not supposed to be able to move at all or be in a gym? All fat people just sit around in front of their teevees eating their lives away? I just wasn't in the mood for an argument so I just said "Yeah. Exercise. Go figure." 

So annoying.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 4, 2011)

olwen said:


> Seems like some skinny people can't seem to get past any stereotypes. Today during my aqua workout class a new person (it was her first time ever doing aqua workout) kept staring at me. I didn't have my glasses on so I wasn't sure but I thought she was and sure enough at one point she says to me "Damn, you're doing good." I didn't really feel like talking or starting an argument so I didn't say anything except "Okay..." Then later she says, "well you look like you know what you're doing, I'm going to follow you." I just looked at her and said "Okay" again. (She was really quite awkward in the water tho) After the class she said she was both surprised and impressed that I "did so well." Like what the fuck? Just cause I'm fat I'm not supposed to be able to move at all or be in a gym? All fat people just sit around in front of their teevees eating their lives away? I just wasn't in the mood for an argument so I just said "Yeah. Exercise. Go figure."
> 
> So annoying.



She may have thought she was encouraging you and feeling really good about boosting your self-esteem. Some people don't realize how condescending they sound.


----------



## olwen (Apr 4, 2011)

Lamia said:


> She may have thought she was encouraging you and feeling really good about boosting your self-esteem. Some people don't realize how condescending they sound.



Grrr, that makes it even worse. She might start coming to the class regularly, so I may have to learn to resist the urge to just push her in the water or like "accidentally" kick her in the middle of the workout.

It seems crazy to me that anyone would assume a fat person is in the gym because they're trying to loose weight instead of just being there cause they like the exercise. Stereotypes are stupid.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2011)

Lamia said:


> I decided to change my eating habits recently to eating 3 times a day and having small snacks instead of the habit of working 8 hours without eating or drinking that I've been stuck in.
> 
> It's been very hard to get used to eating so regularly. I am eating lots of multigrains and veggies. My goal is to get over 20 mg of fiber a day.
> 
> ...



Omg- that big blubber comment reminds me of my own Dad :doh:


Also, I have recently found out that I am pre-diabetic and had to go see a dietitian to get my blood sugars leveled out so it won't turn into diabetes. I have been FORBIDDEN to skip meals- and that waiting 8 hour stuff you've been doing seems very bad/unhealthy to me. Keeping healthy snacks around seems like a very good idea- how about trail mix and granola bars- those are easy to carry in your purse.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 10, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Omg- that big blubber comment reminds me of my own Dad :doh:
> 
> 
> Also, I have recently found out that I am pre-diabetic and had to go see a dietitian to get my blood sugars leveled out so it won't turn into diabetes. I have been FORBIDDEN to skip meals- and that waiting 8 hour stuff you've been doing seems very bad/unhealthy to me. Keeping healthy snacks around seems like a very good idea- how about trail mix and granola bars- those are easy to carry in your purse.



I think what made me laugh is that when he said it he sounded like a 2nd grader. 

It's been very hard to snack actually while at work. Baby carrots, sunflower seeds and bananas mostly for snacks. I can't really tell a difference, but I just got insurance so I am going to go have a check up. When I am at home I eat a lot. There is something about the structure of work that makes me just want to skip eating. I feel like I am wasting time.


----------



## budbunny (Apr 11, 2011)

It's funny how people automatically presume that you are miserable just because you are heavy... Yeah, FYI, YOU try being in a heavy body and see how much confidence you rock out !! That is how I view things these days..there are thin folks and heavy folks...well, and the in-betweens... How many thin people could be dropped into a big body and still have confidence ?? I would gamble to say next to none ! I have been told countless times that I need to be thinner to be promoted...but damnit, I rebel !! I REFUSE to be denied promotion based on hard work just because of my size !! And if they try to make it an issue...well they just have a fight on their hands that they will wish they never picked  Everyone needs to learn tolerance to an extent


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate it how thin people think that I'm unhappy because I'm fat. 

No, I'm unhappy because I don't get respected, there isn't any change happening in anything important, and because the media is forcing girls like me to be shaped into a cookie-cutter model of what good is. No, not at all. 

In fact, I'm rarely unhappy because of how I am. I really like myself. I'm smart, I'm talented, I'm well rounded (hehe) and I don't care what other people think. I don't want any of _them_ to force their thinspiration on me.


----------



## mel (Apr 13, 2011)

They think they have to move completely to the wall when you walk by. I mean ..am i really going to take up the entire hall??? geezzz


They think they cant say "fat" and when you say "Im fat"..they say "ohh no you arent" ...umm I know I am fat!! duh!!!


they are totally surprised to see you have money to buy that "expensive" thing. how can fat people have any money????


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 14, 2011)

mel said:


> They think they have to move completely to the wall when you walk by. I mean ..am i really going to take up the entire hall??? geezzz
> snipped...



I jokingly referred to this with my sister as "The parting of the Red Seas". We were at a mall during holiday time and it was jam packed with people. My sister said "if I lose you we will meet at such-and-such store." I replied..."Lose me, are you kidding? These people will move out of the way for me. My dear sister behold the parting of the Red Seas" and I began to walk through the crowd. I didn't encourage anyone. I didn't push anyone. I simply walked straight ahead and they naturally gravitated to the sides like I was contagious or something. My sister laughed and said, "How did you know that would happen?" I just smiled and said "Its a natural advantage of being a big girl. They always seem to yield right of way to fat people. Probably scared of being trampled by me in a stampede for the hottest new Christmas gift or something--happens all the time."


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 14, 2011)

I joined a dating site just for kicks, to see how horrible the matches I got were. In my profile I specified that I like bigger guys only. 

I had one conversation as such:

Him: So...bigger guys. You like tall guys with huge muscles?
Me: No
Him: Big penises lol
Me: No...
Him: fat?
Me: Yes
Him: huh...

He then continued on to say that he was trying to gain weight to get up to 180. He was also 6'4 >.< So...he's trying to get up to a normal person size? And thinks that'll impress me SO much that I'll end my current relationship and date him RIGHT AWAY. Right then. 

I mean, I'm thin...but I'm a bi-ffa. So I like to think I'm not as crazy


----------



## LordQuas (Apr 16, 2011)

I love all the sweeping generalizations about thin people in this thread


----------



## Christov (Apr 16, 2011)

This is Dims. 

Without generalisations, we'd have nothing but porn.


----------



## Fox (Apr 16, 2011)

Christov said:


> This is Dims.
> 
> Without generalisations, we'd have nothing but porn.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 16, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> I love all the sweeping generalizations about thin people in this thread



Touche, Lord Quas, touche.


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 17, 2011)

At work the other day, I was microwaving my coffee at the break area. 2 skinny women come up and one of them started talking about how she is soooooo fat.

I rolled my eyes at her.

Do they not think we can hear them? That being fat somehow leads to deafness also?


----------



## Tad (Apr 18, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> At work the other day, I was microwaving my coffee at the break area. 2 skinny women come up and one of them started talking about how she is soooooo fat.
> 
> I rolled my eyes at her.
> 
> Do they not think we can hear them? That being fat somehow leads to deafness also?



Obviously you have fat ears, too....and all that fat inside the ear canal blocks off the sound


----------



## louisaml (Apr 18, 2011)

I have never been thin. The smallest I was, was 150, I was a 40d and I worked out 7 days a week, so had had muscle. I am big boned. I was a size 11 and that did not stop the girls from boarding school tormenting me. They would jump on top of me at night and yell at me to get my fat ass up and exercise. They called me hobbit, and dumbo. I got beat up and my Easter candy was stolen every year. I left on my 18th birthday. I always thought it was funny that they would start the semester as a 00 and end up a 0. That's not even a real size right? Also the guy I lost my virginity to, and was his mistress for 4 years wont admit he slept with me. He was constantly telling me I was ugly and shouldn't eat. I was around 155 then. My stepfather-in law thinks my fat is contagious. He wont talk to me and talks a lot of food at family dinners so I wont have any, or he wont eat until I am done so he doesn't have to watch me eat. The funny thing is he just had a pace maker put in for high cholesterol and a lifetime of anorexia, bulimia, drugs, and alcohol. The funny thing is I can out run him any day and I don't get winded going upstairs. Then my brother in law picks on my husband. My husband is 5'11 and was 145 when he moved in. 2 years late he is 165. He is healthy, and has a cute tummy, but he is a normal weight for his height. Thin people are so shallow and stupid, I'm proud to be fat. Hey you never see a fat person treating a thin person like they are the plague.


----------



## olwen (Apr 18, 2011)

I had another annoying gym moment today. It was time to work with the water weights and I grabbed the largest ones because they remind me of lifting weights and I like that. The thin woman next to me - another one who ws new to the class - said, "You know those are the large ones right? Are you going to be okay with those?" Grrr, I was so annoyed. I just said "yeah" with as much contempt as I could muster and she left me alone. If I couldn't handle them I wouldn't have used them. Why do skinny people think fat people are too weak to do anything? It's one thing to offer help if they see a fat person struggling with something. I'd hope help would be profered to anyone who was stuggling, but to just assume fat people are too weak to move water just chaps my hide.


----------



## Cynthia (Apr 18, 2011)

The op ed linked below appeared in the state/national news-of-interest roundup that's circulated within my workplace. Thanks to Dims' activism thread, I had the good sense and guts to make a friendly call to the person who gathers news clips and state my objection to its circulation. She perhaps hadn't thought of how attitudes like this can lead to workplace discrimination, eating disorders, and bias against fat consumers.

Tsunami of Obesity

Surprisingly, there are no comments on the newspaper's website. I find it sad that readers in that town seemed to accept such a demeaning piece without challenge.


----------



## louisaml (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh and my new psychiatrist told me I need to go on a diet cause of my weight. I am big partially because of hypothyroidism and my risperidal. Its funny cause within 5 minutes he told me my bipolar disorder could be cured if only I was skinny. While my doctor who I have seen for 2 years is happy as long as I exercise and don't eat too much junk. My OBGYN has never said anything to me. I walk everyday and enjoy it. I love fresh veggies and salads. I am 5'2 and about 250-255 it fluctuates. I am a size 26-28 cause of my Buddha belly. Because of my shorter size it is a lot harder to find clothes in my size. No one believes my weight or my pants size, except my husband but that is because he buys my clothes, LOL. I love when the hubby complains he is a size 34/36 now, when up until 2 years ago he was a 28/30. I tell him to complain because at his height he is on the small size of average in the clothing department.


----------



## DarkestBurningStar (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe this isn't exactly a funny thing "people" think, but thin/fut guys~! Public Transportation.... *sigh* sometimes it goes well, and then there are the days (like others have mentioned) where I am reminded of my "contagious" illness: fatness. God forbid I happen to let my eyes roam over to a guy *eyeroll* could they be anymore obvious?? They do anything to avoid eye-contact, and start scootching away~!!!! WTF~!!!! I looked your way, dude, it's not like I offered you a night of fat-passion~!!!!!! Makes me sick. :c And i hate noticing when thin girls eye me up and down. Yes bitch, I am wearing heels, and a low-cut blouse! As if it's a crime for me to be taking up space on the train, and having the NERVE to dress up.

That came off as a rant... and I hadn't intended for that lol. Although it came off angry now, when it happens I can't help but laugh (to myself). I'm the fat one but the thin people on the train with their gym bags, and briefcases are not even considerate enough to put their bags on the floor so as not to bump people.


----------



## louisaml (Apr 19, 2011)

sorry if my posts came out as rants, anyways I got a new one for yal, skinny people think fat people have bad hygiene, like we don't bath or use deodorant, and its portrayed on tv shoes, like bones when the serial killers mom was there and they were being mean to her booth asked what that smell was and bones replied it was the mold growing on her body cause she was obese, as far as I know fat people don't have mold growing on their bodies an that character in particular was obsessed with cleanliness, or on tv shows when there is some sort of challenge somehow that big people look like crap and the thin people look fine, oh did anyone see amazing race this sunday, mallory the skinny little blond girl couldn't finish an eating challenge, none of the big people could for that matter, she walked away by asking her dad if he wanted her to go make herself throw up so they could do it again, wow what a role model

or when you go to the gym and your sweating up a storm, some people regardless of size sweat allot, and they wipe down the machine and spray it with disinfectant even after you wiped it down, I have never seen that done to someone who was thin

two of the biggest stereotypes I have seen is fat people supposedly having the worst hygiene, we are not the stinky bus people, and people seem to think we can eat alot, silly little thin people no cardboard cookies for you


----------



## StickMan (Apr 19, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> Tsunami of Obesity



Am I the only one who thinks "Tsunami of Obesity" would make an awesome name for a BBW/BHM alt-rock band?

Also, I have to say that as one of the "thin people" and a diehard FA I thought I was more aware than this. This thread really opened my eyes to a lot of things that I didn't even realize were wrong. (My estimates of people's weight, for example are really skewed.)


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 19, 2011)

That ALL health problems are because you're a chunky monkey.


OK!


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 19, 2011)

One of our managers is dieting and he made the comment that he wants to get to 200 pounds. Well, a rude co-worker of mine made some comment that she thought her life would be over if she got to 200 pounds.

Because it was in a business-related meeting, I didn't say anything, but I did kinda glare at her.

When you are in mixed weight company, making any weight remarks at work is not a good idea. What if our manager who is like 400 pounds had been there? Clearly life does not stop after 200. Nor should it.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Apr 19, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> One of our managers is dieting and he made the comment that he wants to get to 200 pounds. Well, a rude co-worker of mine made some comment that she thought her life would be over if she got to 200 pounds.
> 
> Because it was in a business-related meeting, I didn't say anything, but I did kinda glare at her.
> 
> When you are in mixed weight company, making any weight remarks at work is not a good idea. What if our manager who is like 400 pounds had been there? Clearly life does not stop after 200. Nor should it.



Ive had idiots make those kinds of comments around me too. I think its because (as previously mentioned here) skinny people have no idea how much fat people weigh. This same person probably assumes your 400 pound manager weighs 250. Im not the best with weight either but a lot of skinnies have no clue what a 200 pound person really looks like nor that they spend time with *gasp* 200+ people on a daily basis. Either that or she's just well...an idiot.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 19, 2011)

StickMan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "Tsunami of Obesity" would make an awesome name for a BBW/BHM alt-rock band?
> 
> Also, I have to say that as one of the "thin people" and a diehard FA I thought I was more aware than this. This thread really opened my eyes to a lot of things that I didn't even realize were wrong. (My estimates of people's weight, for example are really skewed.)



I LOVE tsunami of obesity. That would be a great album name too. I just get this vision of the cover being a tidal wave of fat moving over the landscape. I got to draw that now. 

My other favorite potentional band names/album names which could be real for all I know:

Arterial Spray
Necrotic Tissue
Fatastropic
My Own Severed Head
Carpet Fibers
The Un-Subs


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 20, 2011)

PeanutButterfly said:


> Ive had idiots make those kinds of comments around me too. I think its because (as previously mentioned here) skinny people have no idea how much fat people weigh. This same person probably assumes your 400 pound manager weighs 250. Im not the best with weight either but a lot of skinnies have no clue what a 200 pound person really looks like nor that they spend time with *gasp* 200+ people on a daily basis. Either that or she's just well...an idiot.



She's former IT, so she's not a dummy. She's just insensitive, I think. I seem to work around a lot of insensitive people when it comes to weight.

I weigh just over 200 pounds, and most of my RL friends are well over that (though I seem to be the only one who has given up on stupid fad diets).


----------



## NurseVicki (Apr 20, 2011)

Fish said:


> Hmm. Here's one I've encountered in every office I've ever worked and with many friends trying to get me a gift. Thin people think that an "Extra Large" t-Shirt or gold shirt, etc. will expand to fit upwards toward infinity.
> 
> "Hey Derrick, we're ordering T-Shirts for the company forced social event. What size are you?"
> 
> ...



or One size fits all now says fits most!


----------



## mel (Apr 20, 2011)

NurseVicki said:


> or One size fits all now says fits most!



no doubt!!


----------



## louisaml (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.metro.co.uk/lifestyle/861331-chubby-fashion-models-will-make-women-fat

omg the whole fat is contagious thing again, people actually get paid to right this crap


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 28, 2011)

A co-worker of mine asked me to get some coffee/treats with her the other day.

"Would you like cream and sugar? I also brought you some donuts..."

"That is pretty sweet of you! Are you thinking you might get fired today?"

"No no no... I just know diabetics need to eat or they get sick... yesterday you were REALLY crabby."

"My friend died, I have a nasal infection and I am not diabetic."

"Oh...I figured because you were so... _heavy_... that you were."

"Nope, but pass me a sprinkled donut and some more cream."


----------



## imfree (Apr 28, 2011)

StickMan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "Tsunami of Obesity" would make an awesome name for a BBW/BHM alt-rock band?
> 
> Also, I have to say that as one of the "thin people" and a diehard FA I thought I was more aware than this. This thread really opened my eyes to a lot of things that I didn't even realize were wrong. (My estimates of people's weight, for example are really skewed.)



I think spelling it "Sue Nommy of Obie City" could be fun!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 10, 2011)

I have a lot of thin friends, who i love dearly and they love me in return, but there are times when they feel like their bodies are not good enough. Usually it comes from the same areas that make bigger people feel insecure; family members telling them they look like they've gained weight and putting pressure on them to lose it before the summer vacation, their SO saying how they wished they had bigger/smaller whatever. It's all just stupid, and we girls (I can't speak for the guys out there because I am not one) do it all the gosh darn time, it's almost like we can't stop ourselves from judging our bodies against other people's figures. :doh:

That being said I've had people say awful things to me because of my weight and assume I can't do certain things. Let me tell you this though, I can speed walk the hell out of many the thin people I know, I usually have to wait for them to catch up, and whenever someone hugs me I always get "Oh! you smell so nice!" XD; Two stereotypes broken right there! woot woot


----------



## Pitch (May 10, 2011)

Amatrix said:


> A co-worker of mine asked me to get some coffee/treats with her the other day.
> 
> "Would you like cream and sugar? I also brought you some donuts..."
> 
> ...



This so many times. I am sick and tired of being sick and tired of people assuming anyone over 200lbs is diabetic. There are 300, 400 and 500lb people who aren't diabetic yet. And you can be fat and still have low blood pressure, etc. Rgh. My highest weight was 327. I wasn't diabetic then, either.

Also lol on her assuming "Heavy" is more appropriate to say than fat. As if she's sparing your feelings. Or, gasp, YOU HAD NO IDEA YOU WERE BIG OMG.


----------



## Dromond (May 10, 2011)

That happens to me, also. I have to eat on a schedule, but it isn't because I'm diabetic. I'm actually hypoglycemic.

And while we are addressing thin person misconceptions...

My heart is in great shape.

My blood pressure is probably lower than yours.

My cholesterol is so good my triglycerides are almost too low to measure.

Almost nothing else about me works right, but those three things I'm good on!


----------



## Latte (May 12, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> That ALL health problems are because you're a chunky monkey.
> 
> 
> OK!



Ugh. This pisses me of the most when doctors do it. When I have a 104 fever, I can't talk, and I'm coughing up the creature from the black lagoon I think there are more pressing issues than questioning me about the amount of carbs I eat.


----------



## randomjenerator (May 12, 2011)

I've got lots of fat girlfriends I've met through local BBW groups. I swear, it never fails...we can be somewhere and someone will always assume we're sisters. Two of us, six of us...black, white, asian...we're fat, so we must all be related!


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2011)

randomjenerator said:


> I've got lots of fat girlfriends I've met through local BBW groups. I swear, it never fails...we can be somewhere and someone will always assume we're sisters. Two of us, six of us...black, white, asian...we're fat, so we must all be related!



Or just possibly they feel like, if they were fat they'd never hang around other fat people and draw attention to it, or something like that, so the only reason a group of fat people would be together is because they are related?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 13, 2011)

Tad said:


> Or just possibly they feel like, if they were fat they'd never hang around other fat people and draw attention to it, or something like that, so the only reason a group of fat people would be together is because they are related?




And of course fat girls WANT to hang with thin girls who will attract men, so the fat girls can get the rejects, right? After all, fat people can't be proud...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> And of course fat girls WANT to hang with thin girls who will attract men, so the fat girls can get the rejects, right? After all, fat people can't be proud...


Interesting story. 

I had a friend in high school who was also a BBW and she had a new friend who wanted to get together and hang out. The new friend was thin and 'conventionally beautiful' (I hate that term with a passion) but she always seemed to be not quite sincere whenever we were out in public. The way she stood with us, the way she had to be 'on display' was very off and turned me off and one day at her house when she thought I was out of earshot she bragged to her own mother (who approved, by the way) that she hung out with fat girls only because they made her look even better in comparison and they were no competition.

Of course this backfired when her boyfriend dumped her for me, only I didn't want him and told him to pound sand.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 13, 2011)

I'm fairly small AND diabetic. And yes, I do get very cranky when I don't eat. But, I also get cranky when I've had too much to eat. And the diabetes is genetic in my case. People get confused "You're not fat". Diabetes has a lot of factors in it. And not all diabetes is the same, either.


----------



## Pitch (May 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Interesting story.
> 
> I had a friend in high school who was also a BBW and she had a new friend who wanted to get together and hang out. The new friend was thin and 'conventionally beautiful' (I hate that term with a passion) but she always seemed to be not quite sincere whenever we were out in public. The way she stood with us, the way she had to be 'on display' was very off and turned me off and one day at her house when she thought I was out of earshot she bragged to her own mother (who approved, by the way) that she hung out with fat girls only because they made her look even better in comparison and they were no competition.
> 
> Of course this backfired when her boyfriend dumped her for me, only I didn't want him and told him to pound sand.



I really, really, really hope you got to see her face when she learned the news.


----------

